# Palas zu IMBA!



## killahunter (2. März 2008)

hallo erstmal ^^

denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..

was meint ihr so dazu? 

mfg killahunter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharqaas (2. März 2008)

blubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (2. März 2008)

Wieso wundert mich bei dem Namen nicht wie die Überschrift ausgefallen ist ?


----------



## Vyborg (2. März 2008)

Irgendwie ncht ich spiel selbst Pala auf 70 und finde das man mich zwar nicht schell down kriegt ich aber dafür auch nicht SO mega viel schaden mache wenn du uns noch die bubbels und platte wegnimmst was ham wir dann noch?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (2. März 2008)

warum sollte man? oder soll man den schurken das schleichen wegnehmen?


----------



## Steamland (2. März 2008)

Lol xD naja oke spiele selbst pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber sogut sind se nun auch nicht


----------



## Shaadoon (2. März 2008)

Dass du keine Ahnung hast ...

Es gibt auch so etwas was man als Lore bezeichnet. Von dem PvPler im Allgemeinen wenig halten. Du untermauerst das gerade noch weiter.
Platte gehört zum Paladin, genau wie das Gottesschild.

Darüber hinaus, ist die Arena nicht alles. Es gibt auch so etwas wie PvE auf das WoW eigentlich ausgelegt ist. Sei froh, dass es sowas wie die Arena gibt. Aber macht keine sinnlosen Vorschläge, die in sinnlose Nerfs ausarten. Wie in jedem _*Rollenspiel*_ gibt es auch in WoW ein Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip. Nicht jede Klasse ist gleich effektiv gegen eine andere. Wem das nicht gefällt - spielt Counterstrike.


----------



## erraldstyler (2. März 2008)

wie ICH sowas hasse.....jeder flamed rum das ne andere klasse zu imba is nur weil sie sich ärgern das sie nicht selber diese klasse spielen....
erst letztens gabs nen forum das hiess ANTI-JÄGER...Hallo??? Alle, aber auch wirklich ALLE Klassen sind gut ausbalanciert!
Und wennn du keine Chance hast, is dein Char verskillt, du hast scheiss equip oder du bist en kackboon...meine Meinung.
Thread überflüssig
pls 7
/close


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. März 2008)

Was soll denn am Pala imba sein, die sitzen doch zu 99% eh im Gasthaus?


----------



## HostileRecords (2. März 2008)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen .. die Vergelter werden mitterweile auch mehr als derbe :/
Ich habe n kumpel der spielt einen s2/s3 vergelter mit dem s2 schwert , und wenn der Zornige Vergeltung reinhaut.. drückt er mir 4k crits rein.. die machen mit dem richtigen equip das doppelte wie n ms warri!
Ich finde der 30% mehr dmg buff sollte bissl mehr CD haben als 3 minz..
Das soll nicht heißen das ich sie zu overpowered finde, aber ich finde das Pala`s als Gegner langsam echt hart werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amenna (2. März 2008)

Gut ^^ ich habe nen holypala. Klar, man heilt ganz gut und hält auch viel aus... aber hast du schonma in betracht gezogen was für nachteile wir auch haben? Wir kommen nicht so schnell an andere dd klassen ran, deren schaden is um einiges besser als der unseren! Wir haben kein pet was für uns die rübe hinhält... und ohne platte haben wir nix mehr! Man bekommt palas im PvP sehr wohl down... man muss einfach nur wissen wie und einen vernünftigen partner dabei haben!

Palas wurden schon zu oft genervt!

in diesem sinne

liebe grüße


----------



## Pappin (2. März 2008)

Retripalas mit Full Arena equip sind derb geil, bin kurz davor wieder mit WoW anzufangen um nen Vergelter zu  spielen.. 

Aber Holys sind für mich (Priester) nen Witz, wenn die ihren Hammer der Gerechtigkeit rausgehaun haben wars das.


----------



## Seufernator (2. März 2008)

ja natürlich sollte man Paladinen Plattenrüstung wegnehmen.
Wenn man schon dabei ist den Kriegern den Schild, den Druiden die Bärengestalt, den Schamanen die Totems und dem Jäger das pet.

Und jetzt einmal ohne Sarkasmus:
Jede andere Klasse kann dafür mehr Schaden machen als ein Pala.


----------



## Amathaon (2. März 2008)

palas sind besser geworden von dmg seiten her , keine frage... aber imba

wenn du hunter bist solltest du meiner meinung nach nicht die ärgsten probleme im 1on1 mit nem pala haben   (skill und so muss auch vorhanden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Frøzen (2. März 2008)

naja gegen holypala setzt man möglicherweise immer nen priester an .. weil der ja wie einigen bekannt sein sollte die bubble vom pala wegmachen kann .. was soll dann noch am pala IMBA sein?


----------



## Nahal (2. März 2008)

außerdem sind Palas ziemlich leicht zu counter, besonders Healpala

Ich spiel mit Schurke, bin Hunter, zuerst full dmg auf Pala, Bubbled. Abstand gewinnen. Tammate CC'lern.
Bubble weg, wieder Dmg und countern Kicken etc. und fertig ist.

Palas sind NICHT unbesiegbar und wie gesagt, sehr anfällig für counterspells


----------



## Fire bone (2. März 2008)

So ne threads gab es schon sooooooo oft.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man seine klasse spielen kann könnte man rein theoretisch gesehen jeden fertig machen. Also lern deine Klasse spielen. 

so far 
lg


----------



## Alpax (2. März 2008)

da fällt mir ein

sitzen ein paar palas im gasthaus

kommt ein pala mit angstblase reingelaufen .. völlig ausser atem .. die anderen .. was is denn mit dir los??? .. Darauf er: scheiss homestone CD 

^^

 btt: Ich finde zwar das palas schwer downgehen ...aber auch gut equippte schamis bringt man kaum down ...

und mages .. und hunter und ...mimimi 

es is nunmal so ..

die einen flamen über palas die anderen hassen jäger .. oder druiden etc...

jede klasse hat eine bzw. mehrere fähigkeiten die man als potentieller gegner gerne entfernen würde ...

was wäre:

Hexer ohne Fear
Schurke ohne Stealh
Frostmage ohne Eislanze ^^
Pala ohne Bubble

usw. .. es is nunmal so

/close


----------



## Nasiria (2. März 2008)

Palas sind sehr gut, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Aber imba?
Gut mit meinem Heilpala und einem Schutzpala habe ich es geschafft, eigentliche Wipes problemlos zu vermeiden, aber das ist PvE. Im PvP sieht das schon einmal ganz anders aus, weil es da der Normalfall ist (sein sollte) wenn man mal zur Heilung ansetzt, dass dann direkt fünf Leute auf dich überschwenken. Und wenn du innerhalb von 2 Sekunden von 5 Zielen Schaden ala 3k bekommst, dann nützt dir auch ein Gottesschild herzlich wenig.


----------



## Paladom (2. März 2008)

Oh nein, bitte nicht schon wieder so einen Thread. 

Blizzard wird alles daran setzen, dass keine Klasse IMBA ist. Ganz im Gegenteil. Und sollte sich eine Klasse als IMBA herausstellen, so wird sie auf- oder abgewertet (siehe ca 1000 andere Flame-Wayne-Whine-Threads).

Übrigens, IMBA heisst  nicht, dass etwas superduper toll ist, sondern lediglich unausgeglichen. Click for more Intelligence

Gruß
DOM


----------



## Fröggi1 (2. März 2008)

Nach deinem Namen nach bist du ja Hunter. Bin auch Hunter und ich find Palas in Arena kein grosses Problem. Das mit der Platte wegnehmen is nich grade die beste Idee.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hast du schonmal was von tankenden Paladinen gehört?

mfg Fröggi


----------



## Alanium (2. März 2008)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Das soll nicht heißen das ich sie zu overpowered finde, aber ich finde das Pala`s als Gegner langsam echt hart werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das finde ich gerade mal gut, das sie den Paladin so verbessert haben, sodass er auch mal ein ernstgenommener Gegner ist.


----------



## Schwarzerkübel (2. März 2008)

@killahunter: cremiges l2p

palas sind cc opfer^^


----------



## Cheffe! (2. März 2008)

stein is imba, papier gut balanched, sagte die schere....

du = schere

/close


----------



## STL (2. März 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Was soll denn am Pala imba sein, die sitzen doch zu 99% eh im Gasthaus?



Ja eben genau deshalb!! so ne doofe Büchse hat mir meinen Stammplatz geklaut =(

NERF Palas!!


BTT: Wieder eine glanzstunde für uns Jäger =( Is einfach traurieg wenn man sowas liest.. Naja wie heißts so schön? Easy to play, hard to master und daher spielen lauter noobs hunter, haben aber de facto kein plan und whinen nur rum und machen die ehrlichen Hunter schlecht.. Schon scheiße sowas..

Naja Hunter vs. Pala ist tatsächlich ne Ausdauersache.. Hab mal gegen ne Freundin n Duell gemacht (sie ist Healpala), ich war damals MM geskillt und das hat volle 5min gedauert.. Icetrap, Feign Death, Keks und weiter.. solang bis sie oom war.. dann hab ich sie besiegt ^^ Mit BM gehts atm schneller, da ich dank Einschüchterung bisserl Stun hab.. Naja aber wie schon oft gesagt wurde, nicht jede klasse ist gut gegen die andere. Manche haben halt auch n Nachteil.. Dafür seh i schon den ein oder anderen Mage weglaufen, wenn ich angeritten komm.. also, l2p und hör auf dämliche Threads zu erstellen.. das peinlich, dumm und naja.. Kiddie halt..

MfG STL
Hunter


----------



## Cernunos (2. März 2008)

*ironie an*

Dazu sage ich nur: Nerv Hunter, gegen die hab ich keine Chance....

*off*


----------



## Bablione (2. März 2008)

Palas zu IMBA, der is gut.

Erzähl mir nochmehr Witze


----------



## zificult (2. März 2008)

die zwei wörter palas und imba passen einfach nicht in einen Satz xD


----------



## Suicid (2. März 2008)

Es sollte Pala, Hexer, Priester, Jäger, Krieger, Druide, Schamane, Schurke, Magier generft werden und den Todesritter gleich mit, der ist jetzt schon zu Imba.


----------



## Mace (2. März 2008)

ich finde palas nicht zu imba...das einzigste was ich im mom im pvp zu imba finde sind healdudus aber das gehört hier nit her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (2. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...


Palas haben nen lahmen Dmg, sind dafür aber fast unbesiegbar <.< Ich hatte mal 20 Minuten lang ein Duell (70 Hunter) gegen einen 70 Pala. Ganz knapp hat er gewonnen, aber das hat EWIG gedauert.


----------



## STL (2. März 2008)

naja wenn der pala oom geht, is er gefi**t.. aber bis der ma oom geht.....


----------



## JuliyReloaded (2. März 2008)

Mimimimi Thread...


----------



## Undo (2. März 2008)

dann spiel mal n jäger .... oder noch besser n schurke... dann weiß du was imba ist..
das sind die einfachsten klassen im spiel.

also ich hab auch n 70 er pala.. habe aber gegen alle klassen schwer zu kämpfen da ich leider kein gutes equipment habe.


----------



## Seryma (2. März 2008)

ich hatte mit meinem schurken nie wirklich probleme mit palas, einfach treten wenn se heil wollen und wieder draufmetzeln^^

meistens braucht man aber schon 3 leute für einen pala xDDD


----------



## Tanknix (2. März 2008)

Wenn du findest, das Palas imba sind, spielen wir beide wohl unterschiedliche spiele. Klar, die sind als Holy oder Prots kaum downzukriegen machen aber keinen Dmg, als Retri machen sie Dmg (ja, ich wollts auch nicht glauben) gehen aber down wie ein Stoffie, also nix mit Imba overpowered oder sonstigem schrott. L2P sagt man zu sowass.


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. März 2008)

/close pls!!!!

is ja schlimm!!
palas sind nicht unbesiegbar!! schon mal en pala ohne mana gesehn? der tut net ma mehr en eichhörnchen was. also mana weg->pala tot


----------



## Megowow (2. März 2008)

Ja find ich gut richtig so sollte auch dem krieger schild wegnehmen find das blöd wenn die Zauberreflektion machen ach und bevor ichs vergesse der Schamane soll auch stoff tragen genauso wie der Paladin. 

Damit ich die instant umhaue xD
Vote 4 Plattenmage

Ne aber echt mal wie bescheuert ist das denn Paladin hat auch viele nachteile z.b im Pve kommst net wirklich ans DMG von anderen klassen Magier/Hexenmeister/Schurke oder sonstige außerdem bist als Pala bei grp Heal gearscht da du keinen einzigen Heal hast der mehrer Leute heilt.

Aber bei deinem Name wunder ich mich net bestimmt heißt dein Schurke Shâdówkîllá.


----------



## Sûmy (2. März 2008)

Omfg dann quit wow oder spiel selbst n pala dann biste ja auch "imba" -.-


----------



## Brightwhite (2. März 2008)

2 Buchstaben, 1 Zahl :
*l2p
*
LG ein Pala


----------



## Mongowombat (2. März 2008)

Brightwhite schrieb:


> 2 Buchstaben, 1 Zahl :
> *l2p
> *
> LG ein Pala



/sign L2p


----------



## STL (2. März 2008)

@Undo: Ja ne is klar -.- sind eben nicht die einfachsten! viell einfach zu spielen aber zu beherrschen nicht!! was glaubste wieso es soviele noob-hunter gibt, die nicht mal wissen was md ist.. oder chaintrapping. (alles schon gesehen.. bzw: lvl40 & kein pet.. hatte quest nicht gemacht..)

also auch an dich Undo: l2p


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (2. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



Dann maste was Falsch! ich hab keine Probs mit Pala, muste nur richtig angehen dann sind sie auch schnell Down!


----------



## schoeni (2. März 2008)

ich sag gar nix dazu
einfach lächerlich sowas...

WENN EUCH DIE BALANCE NED PASST MACHT PVE ODER HÖRT MIT WOW AUF 
und spammt bitte das forum ned zu

lg


----------



## Zauberziege (2. März 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> die zwei wörter palas und imba passen einfach nicht in einen Satz xD



Muahahahahaha-----sprach der Boon


----------



## naked92 (2. März 2008)

mimimimimi


----------



## topdiver (2. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



Dein Nick sagt alles über Dich aus ...

No Skill - no Points in der Arena !


----------



## Blodohmen (2. März 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> die zwei wörter palas und imba passen einfach nicht in einen Satz xD



Für leute die sowas behaupten Empfehle ich nur das sie das Adon The Burning Crusade holen und sich den aktuellen Patch draufziehen.
Das war mal Richtig aber vor Burning Crusade 
Leg dich mal mit einem Vergelter an dann weist du was ich meine


----------



## Dolocahn (2. März 2008)

Pala und Imba..... klar ist er imbalanced..... er macht keinen Schaden und ich rede hier nicht vom Vergelter. Der macht Schaden, allerdings auch nicht übermäßig viel.
Wenn man mit CC arbeitet ist nen Healpala schnell weg vom Fenster. 
Schlimmer finde ich da die Healdudus, aber deswegen gehören die nicht generft.... und ob man nun an nem Pala mir 400 Abhärtung keinen Schaden macht oder an nem Healdudu mit 400 Abhärtung und "gefühlten" 25k Rüstung ist doch egal. So sind die Klassen nun mal designed und es gibt immer Möglichkeiten sie zu besiegen. 
Bleiben dir nur 2 Möglichkeiten.... spiel dir nen Pala hoch oder mach kein PvP mehr. 3. Möglichkeit; hör mit WoW auf.


----------



## Andî39 (2. März 2008)

Ich habe die Feststelltaste auch lieb


----------



## Vatris (2. März 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt, pala wird doch eh mit 2.4 genervt: die ruhestein castzeit wird auf 11 sekunden erhöht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efelion (2. März 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Palas haben nen lahmen Dmg, sind dafür aber fast unbesiegbar <.< Ich hatte mal 20 Minuten lang ein Duell (70 Hunter) gegen einen 70 Pala. Ganz knapp hat er gewonnen, aber das hat EWIG gedauert.



lol, da kann ich auch was erzählen. letztens in den zangarmarschen im see drin mit meinem hunterlein. ein 10minütiger fight gegen nen 70er pala, beide mit unterwasseratmung gebufft...^^ war das lustig. schlussendlich nach gottesschild und etlichen streuschüssen, eisfallen und 1. hilfe meinerseits war er doch down xD 
war ein harter kampf, als er vom geist zurückkam verbeugte er sich und wir verständigten uns mit emotes^^ machten sogar ein lagerfeuer... schon lange nich mehr so einen lustigen allianzler getroffen

sry, passt halt nicht so zum thema


----------



## Efelion (2. März 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Dokagero (2. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...


Red keinen Blödsinn. Schon mal gegen 2 healpalas in arena gekämpft?
Wenn nein, dann Pech. weil das sind die größten Opfer. Warte bis sie kein Mana mehr haben und dann sind sie eh down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (2. März 2008)

erraldstyler schrieb:


> ALLE Klassen sind gut ausbalanciert!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made my day


----------



## Thursoni (2. März 2008)

Ich weis nicht welche Version von WoW du spielst aber Palas sind seit langem underpowerd.


----------



## Tronicon (2. März 2008)

Wenn Paladine Imba sind ?
Wieso kommen die dann nicht mal in die nähe eines HM?
dot->fear>-dot->dot->dot->fear->dot->pala tot


----------



## Torador (2. März 2008)

Wenn Palas so übertrieben unbesiegbar in der Arena sind, warum findet man dann im Highrating Bereich (ich spreche von 2v2) immer mehr Druiden und Priester, aber immer weniger Palas?


----------



## Yagilius (2. März 2008)

DRUIDEN sind zu IMBA und SCHURKEN....



/vote 4 nerf


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. März 2008)

schon mal en pala ohne mana getroffen? kannste ignorieren, er will nur spielen^^


----------



## nadel (2. März 2008)

apsolut sinnloser threat

/close


----------



## Smithérs (2. März 2008)

mimimimi


----------



## Shadowdragen (2. März 2008)

So ein stuss seid wan sind Palas imba?

Lern dein char zu spielen dan sind die schneller tot als du bis 3 Gezählt hast.
Das sagt ein BM Hunter


----------



## Scárfáce123 (2. März 2008)

Aös Paöa spieler kann ich dieses Statement ncith bekräftigen ... man geht relativ leicht down ich hab am ende von s2 auch komplettes set gehabt und war trotzdem ein opfer als pala hat manns gewiss nicht leicht


----------



## Murloc92 (2. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



ich finde du hast recht sie sind "zu stark" für Palas. Habs schon von vielen gehört


----------



## Kiryl (2. März 2008)

wenigstens wird nich mehr wl`s rumgehackt xD


----------



## Thedra (2. März 2008)

Yagilius schrieb:


> DRUIDEN sind zu IMBA und SCHURKEN....
> /vote 4 nerf




SÜß

Blso weil du es nicht schaffst diese 2 Klassen zu besiegen heißt das net dass sie zum imba sind...

----------->*l2p*<--------------
mehr fällt mir dazu net ein


Ich ahsse slche Threads langsam =(
Einer beschwert sich, n paar machen mit und der rest endet als Flame ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kapierts net dass des sinnlos is oda?^^

Meiner Meinung sind alle Klassen sehr gut gebalanced, daüfr dass dann die mom beste 2er Combo WL dudu so gut is  ist halt so müsst dich mit abfinden machst halt platz 10 wenn platz 1-9 wl + dudu's sind

Mfg


----------



## spacekeks007 (2. März 2008)

kaum macht der pala nun dank einiger patches und netter ausrütung mal schaden wird rumgejammert, 

hat der böse pala dich verhauen und deinen lutscher geklaut du armes bübele. oohhh

lern deine klasse zu spielen dann kannst fast alles umhauen ausser der gegebüber ist bis an die zähne ausgerüstet mit epixx und legendären sachen dann hast abgekackt


----------



## Moriath (2. März 2008)

Ich finde die bubble sehr nervig, aber eigentlich wars das auch schon mitm imba sein, finde nicht, dass Palas imba sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltroon (2. März 2008)

also ich finde palas nicht zu imba im gegenteil gegen meinen restoshami hat noch kein pala gewonnen
wenn der seine angstblase anschmeißt hau ich halt nochmal erdschild rein und n klein heal das wars dann volles   life und dann wird der pala noch schnell gepawnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oHa510 (2. März 2008)

rofl palas sind opfer

l2p


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. März 2008)

Nicht die Klasse an sich (und damit meine ich alle Klassen) ist imba nur durch den Spieler dahinter kann sie imba werden.

Soll heißen der Spieler leistet den Großteil um seine Spielfigur(und das wird hier wohl leider auf die gesamte Klasse bezogen) imba werden zu lassen. 

Ich hoffe man konnte mich verstehen.


----------



## Schranzman (2. März 2008)

mal nebenbei vom sinnlosen Thema..

Ist euch eignt schonmal aufgefallen das irgendwie immer Leute n Thread aufmachen, die 5 beiträge geschrieben haben, irgendeinen  Schwachsinn verzapfen und den Thread nie wieder reinschreiben?

Ihr reisst euch hier alle auseinander und der hockt wahrscheinlich vorm PC und bepisst sich, weil er wieder n Thread aufgemacht hat indem sich nach ner Weile jeder über jeder aufregt..

so long ^^


----------



## Mazzader (2. März 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, ich stimme dem TE absoooolut zu. Man sollte den Palas Platte wegnehmen, aber nicht schwere Rüstung geben, nein Stoff, sind ja Casterfuzzis. Weiterhin sollte man ihnen selbstverständlich die Bubble wegnehmen, ist schliesslich ja völlig overpowered. Weiterhin sollte man ihnen die Siegel, Segen, Healzauber und den Hammer (der betäubt wegnehmen).
Aber nicht zu vergessen sollte man den Shamys noch die Schocks, die Heals und die Totems wegnehmen, den Schurken sollten nur noch graube Dolche zur verfügung stehen, die Wl's dürfen keine Pets, Dots oder Schattenblitze nützen könnnen, sie haben schliesslich ja noch Feuerzauber. Den Mages sollte man nur erlauben, die Casts der Magieschule zu usen, die sie nicht gespecct haben (also Feuermage darf nur Arkan- und Eiszauber nutzen), weiterhin sollte man den Kriegen jegliche Attacken ausser Autohit und zauberreflektion wegnehmen. 
Die Druiden sollten sich ab jetzt nur noch in eine Form bewegen können (d.h. entweder Bär, Katze oder Taurengestalt, Switch zw. Taurengestallt/Katze nicht möglich) und sie dürfen nur noch mit Insektenschwarm angreifen. Die Priester dürfen nur noch Rang 1 Zauber usen.
Ah ja, da ich annehme dass der TE ein Jäger (hab ich von seinem äusserst Phantasievollen Namen Huntakiller mal abgeleitet) sollten ab jetzt alle Jäger ausser dem TE nur noch im Nahkampf angreifen und keine Pets besitzen.
Erst dann wäre WoW fair und der liebe arme Huntakiller hätte endlich eine Chance gegen die völlig overpowerten, cheatenden pösen Puben aus der Oberstufe.

Ich schäme mich für diese Landsmänner, die den Namen der Schweiz im Dreck ziehen und mit solchen unüberlegten Posts hier rumspammt und dann nichtmal die Zeit aufweist, nochmals in seinem Post reinzuschauen, oder zumindest nicht auf die Antworten, für die die jeweiligen Poster Zeit gebraucht haben um dem TE zu helfen und antworten, oder zumindest antwortet er nicht.

So, mein Tagesfrust ist nun abgebaut, ich entschuldige mich, dass ich manche Sätze so verschachtelt habe, dass es ein mindest IQ von 80 braucht um das zu verstehen: Für die, die das nicht verstanden haben, ich finde die Meinung des TE Mülls und er hätte mal 0.5 Seks überlegen sollen, bevor er hier postet.
Lg Mazz


----------



## Occasus (2. März 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Was soll denn am Pala imba sein, die sitzen doch zu 99% eh im Gasthaus?



hehe, der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Im ernst mal. ALLE Klassen sind (mehr oder weniger, jedem seine Meinung) ausgeglichen. 
Dem Pala die Platte wegnehmen, wär ja noch zu verkraften. Muss aber auch net sein.
Aber dem Paladin das Gotteschild wegnehmen, ist das gleiche wie wenn man einem Hexer den Fear wegnimmt.
Dem Druiden die Gestalten. Dem Shami die Totems.

Es sind halt Sachen, die deinen Charakter identifizieren.

Hexer = Fear, Begleiter
Pala = Gotteschild
Druide = Gestalten
Shami = Totems
Magier = Wasser- bzw. Essensbar ^^
Krieger = Kampfhaltungen
Priester = Was charakterisiert den die eigentlich?
Schurke = Schleichen
Jäger = Begleiter


Edith sagt, dass ich schon wieder zu langsam war.


----------



## Targuss (2. März 2008)

Also ich hätte einige Vorschläge Für das Balancing:
-Nehmt dem Schurken das Schleichen weg
-Nehmt dem Piester, dem Warri und dem Hexer den Fear weg
-Nehmt dem Mage den Eisblock weg
-Nehmt dem Schamanen die Reinkarnation weg
-Nehmt dem Druiden seine Gestalten weg
-Nehmt dem Jäger sein Pet weg


----------



## MoeMT384 (2. März 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wieso wundert mich bei dem Namen nicht wie die Überschrift ausgefallen ist ?




Lol!

ich bin der Ansicht, dass das hier wieder einer der typischen Ich-wurde-gerade-in-der-arena-gebasht-daher-schreib-ich-mir-den-frust-von-der-seele-im-forum-thread ist ;-(

MfG
Moe


----------



## Chaospala (2. März 2008)

also als Hunter hab ich gegen holys in arena 0 probleme... skorpion drauf, 3-4x vipernsting und schon ist der pala oom.
selber als pala ist man dazu auch noch sau leicht cc bar und eigentlich jede mage combo wird zu nem abenteuer


----------



## Achillezz (2. März 2008)

@TE: Danke das du den "Ruf des Jägers" noch weiter in den Dreck ziehst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (2. März 2008)

Ich bitte um den Nerf der Wattebäuschen-Kreuzfahrerstöße der Pala's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (3. März 2008)

Sind sie zu Stark, bist du zu schwach.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowelve (3. März 2008)

Holypalas in der Arena zu knacken ist doch easy. Der grösste Nachteil des Holypalas ist die Castzeit. Hexenmeister und Magier unterbrechen die Zauber, Schurken stunnen permanent so das der pala gezwungen ist Bubble anzuwerfen und Priester holen den Pala mal so eben aus der Bubble, bisschen Manabrand noch und fertig is der oom-pala mit 5min cd auf bubble...

Was ist ein oom-pala mit cd auf Bubble? Richtig, ein harmloses Insekt, Fliegenklatsche raus und fertig der Arenasieg^^


----------



## Bearpaw (3. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



Ja is klar, nehmt dem jäger den bogen, er macht damit zuviel dmg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
totaler blödsinn dieser beitrag. lern deinen char zu spielen dann schaffste auch nen pala (irgendwann).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cenarias (3. März 2008)

keine klasse is imba ers der spieler macht 
sie imba. wen jemand seine klasse net spielen kann dann kan sie noch so imba sein aber es bringt im dan auch nichts.


----------



## Bablione (3. März 2008)

zum Thema Balance, also von ganz vorne:

1. nehmet allen klassen alle spells und fähigkeiten
2. rüste alle mit platte auf
3. gebe jeder klasse die gleichen spells und fähigkeiten
4. jede klasse bekommt die gleiche Rüstung.
5. nenne alle Klassen in Todesritter um

fertig is die Balance

was wollt ihr mehr, ausgewogener geht nun echt nich. Und kann nerv das und jenes schrein.

Ironie off


----------



## Gyrion (3. März 2008)

übrigens als Jäger kannste den Pala auch die bubble nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann solltest du kein prob mehr haben (P.S. muß schon Tierherrschaft geskilled sein, wer aber nur Schaden machen will muß da schon länger drauf hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber bedenke der Pala macht keinen Schaden wenn er holy ist, ansonsten ist er schnell oom)


----------



## Ronma (3. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



1.) Falsches .... gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz falsches Forum!!! Das Kiddie Heulforum findest du auf www.wow-europe.de !!!

2.) Spiel nen anderes Spiel wenn's dir nich passt!

3.) Schiebt mal endlich wer nen Riegel vor diese dämliche Kiddie Seuche? WoW ab 18 oder 21 Jahren! Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelive (3. März 2008)

Morgen......(will auch bissl mitflamen)^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  spiele selber nen Holy Priester und muss sagen mit der richtigen skillund bin ich auch net so einfach Down zu bekommen...aber wieso soll man alles gute immer sofort wegpatchen..?

Am Ende heulen eh wieder alle rum und rennen mit dem Motto "Früher war alles besser" durch die Gegend.
Also ich finde alles ist gut so wie es ist.
Blizzard sollte sich lieber um andere Sachen kümmern als ständig an den Klassen herumzudoktoren.


/close....


CUCU^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netus (3. März 2008)

[ironie]Als ich bin dafür, dass alle klassen so abgewertet werden, dass der schaden überall gleich ist, alle nur noch stoff tragen und es keine magischen fähigkeiten mehr gibt. Alles ist unausgeglichen. Man könnte das spiel ja in eine Pong-Variante Umwandeln.[/ironie]


----------



## Mangur (3. März 2008)

Schön, endlich mal jemand, der nicht über Hexer heult ^^


----------



## Foertel (3. März 2008)

Palas sind geilt, aber ner zu imba, ich finde Hexer zu imba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und von wegen Palas, ich habs vorgestern im Duell gegen nen anderen HealPala geschafft das wir 1.5 Stunden gefightes haben bevor ich ihn durch zufall (Hammer der Gerechtigkeit -> Schock (Crit) -> Siegel brechen (Crit) -> Hammer des Zorns (Crit)) down bekommen habe und mein Mana war grad halb runter, derjenige der nur machen muss bis Palas Mana alle ist hat also viel Zeit irgend einen dummen Fehler zu begehen oder genervt einfach aufzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Musel (3. März 2008)

Palas sind imho normal..
mal bekommt man sie weggekloppt mal nicht.
Wie bei jedem gegener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was etwas nerven kann ist du hast ihn auf 500HP und dann Bubbel an und er ist voll live.. da regt ein schon etwas auf und es geht von vorne los mit runter kloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es kommt immer auf den Spieler an wie gut er sein Pala Spielt.

Gruss ein Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (3. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



Leider ists derzeit so das Pala ob Retri oder Holy in Arenen eher Probleme haben - sprich sind sie zu stark bist Du zu schwach bzw. hast keinen Plan.

Und ner Tankklasse Rüssi wegnehmen zu wollen ist ja wohl das blödsinnigste was man sich vorstellen kann, ich frag mich ob hier manche Leute außer diesem unmöglichen Arenaquark eigentlich noch wissen was wow für ein Spielkonzept hat.

Balance wird es nie geben, wenn überhaupt bekommt man das annähernd im 5vs5 hin aber auch da seh ich nicht wirklich das jemals wirklich fair abgeht.


----------



## Raefael (3. März 2008)

Mangur schrieb:


> Schön, endlich mal jemand, der nicht über Hexer heult ^^


Musstest Du das jetzt so laut sagen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Rafa


----------



## Seedian (3. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



Ich bin Pala der ersten Stunde und was du hier für *Geistigendünn......* an den Tag legst is der ober Hammer ^^
Will mich auch nicht weiter aufregen.

PS: es gibt nicht nur Arena auf der Welt
PPS: ich könnte dir ne liste von 1000 sachen aufzählen was am Pala nicht imba ist.


----------



## Delhoven (3. März 2008)

Drain Pala, Kill Warrior/WL....Freewin, ich finde sie null overpowerd.

Im 1on1 evtl aber da bekommste auch nix für.


----------



## ink0gnito (3. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...





Stfu und l2p, sag ich dazu


----------



## Minastirit (3. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...




NERF paLaaaZ .. 
the killahunter bekommt ihn nicht tot .. 
da du ein "hunter" bist denk ich ma
L2p?
oom machen und dann issa tot 

palas sind ok .. nicht zu imba


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (3. März 2008)

Ich hab ja nix gegen Palas, aber ich finde sie sind schon etwas imba.

- Angstblase (ich mag das Wort selbst auch nicht, weiss aber nicht wie des richtig heisst)
- Heilen
- Platte

Das ist etwas zu viel des Guten.

Es kann ja nicht sein das 4-5 DD's auf dem Schlachtfeld ~3 Min brauchen um einen alleinigen Pala zu legen...


...wobei das aber u.a. auch für Dudus gilt, die tragen zwar keine Platte, aber die Bärengestalt steht dem in nichts nach.


----------



## Mirek (3. März 2008)

Wieso kann ich eigentlich dieses Wort "imBa" nicht mehr hören? o0
Jeder heult rum, dass alle anderen Klasse zu imBa sind und, dass man mit seiner eigenen Klasse irgendeine andere Klasse nicht so leicht down bekommt... 
Holt euch 9 Accounts, levelt auf jeden Account jeweils einen Char auf lvl 70 und lauft mit allen Chars gleichzeitig durch die gegend... 
Wenn ihr dann einen Ally/Hordler seht, könnt ihr schnell auf das Fenster switchen, in dem ihr grad mit der Klasse spielt, die dem Gegner überlegen ist! -.-'
Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, wie einer schon sagte es läuft halt nach dem Schere-Stein-Papier prinzip, wobei man mit ausreichend Skill und Equip jede Klasse so spielen kann, dass man Chancen gegen alle anderen Klasse hat!
Euer geflame ist doch nur ne dumme ausrede, dass ihr eure Chars nicht spielen könnt, wofür ich übrigens volles Verständnis hab.
Euer Leben hängt ja nicht davon ab wie gut man seinen Char beherrscht.
Aber ich kann immer wieder nur betonen, dass WoW meiner Meinung nach ein Taktischen Grp-Game ist und mehr nicht, jeder der da anders denkt, hat den Sinn des Spiels verfehlt.
Und zu den Palas: Sie können übergut heilen, können auch super tanken und hauen mittlerweile auch guten Schaden raus.
Aber denkt doch mal nach, ihr profitiert doch alle von Palas, denn gäbe es sie nicht wärt ihr in manchen Raids ziemlich aufgeschmissen und wenn euch das immernoch nicht passt: Mach dir n Pala!


----------



## Ingeborch (3. März 2008)

Also Palas als Jäger sind ja nun wirklich nicht das riesige Problem, wie hier schon alle geschrieben haben.
Gerade die Heilpalas sind jawohl einfach nur Schießbuden.
Du weißt ganz genau, dass der irgendwann sein Schildchen zünden wird, der Rest ist nur Sache der Zeit, wenn die DD´ler der Anderen im Zaum gehalten werden können.

Wir freuen uns eigentlich immer einen weg, wenn da ein Paladin steht.
Der genießt noch nicht einmal vollen Fokus-Grund bei uns im 3v3.^^
Das Pet geht z.B. gar nicht an den, sondern wird auf den nächstbesten Stoffi geschickt, der erstmal ne ordentliche Krise bekommt, weil die Spells so ewig lang brauchen und das olle Vieh vom Beastmaster stunt und rot leuchtend nicht einmal nen Fear dagegen hilft. Grandios.
Wenn du dann freie Bahn auf den Pala hast, ein Schurke oder Krieger in deiner Eisfalle hockt und du deine Schussfolge einhalten kannst, während deine 2 Kameraden einem anderen Gegner das Leben abklopfen, siehste den Paladin übel schwitzen ... sich selbst heilen, den Kollegen heilen, den Anderen befreien ... heidenei ... Bubble ... gezielter Schuss auf seinen Kameraden, damit die Heilung erschwert wird, und schon geht die wilde Talfahrt für den Paladin weiter - *plöpp* - da liegt er. So viele Knöppe kann der gar nicht drücken, wie er sie bräuchte.^^
Ganz ehrlich, ich komm mir gegen sowas als Jäger eigentlich zu stark vor.
Das Pet am kloppen, einen im CC und dann sowas von Volldampf Schaden mit dem zuverlässigen und dem Autoschuss, wenn keiner im Nacken hängt ... die Gegner tun schon immer gut daran, zuerst den Jäger zu klopfen.
Dein Name ist nämlich Programm - yo yo - wir san Killahuntär - yo yo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Priester sind auch Kanonenfutter.
btw: Hexenmeister auch.
btw: Und Magier erst.
...macht den Druiden doch mal leichter, dann geh ich allein in die Arena.^^
...Fratzengeballer *hurra* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (3. März 2008)

Frøzen schrieb:


> naja gegen holypala setzt man möglicherweise immer nen priester an .. weil der ja wie einigen bekannt sein sollte die bubble vom pala wegmachen kann .. was soll dann noch am pala IMBA sein?



em..NEIN, können priester nicht...


----------



## Eisblut83 (3. März 2008)

nun warte ich noch gespannt wann sich mr. blubb einschaltet


----------



## SanjiCard (3. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



*Kopf meets Tisch* 

Tut mir leid aber Imba is anders. Wir können ja gerne ein lustiges Diskussionsründchen darüber anfangen was man alles den Jägern, Hexern, Schurken, Paladinen und cokg. wegnehmen sollte damit der sich beschwerende Spieler diesen Feind einfach ohne Anstrengung (im sinne von Denkanstrengung) besiegt bekommt aber sinnig kann das auch nicht sein. 

Zumal dir gerade als >fähiger< Jäger genug Sachen einfallen sollten einen Paladin in der Arena in Schach zu halten - mal einfach angenommen dein Name entspricht deiner Klasse.

Und zu dem "eylmaorofl pala 5hp bubble und instantfullheal ey imba" schlag ich nur vor zu bedenken was ein Pala sonst so kann. 

Und sicher... ich als Holypala krieg das hin und ich bin auch so recht schwer tot zu kriegen, soweit richtig. Allerdings renn ich auch mit fast 2k +heal herum und abgesehen davon mach ich so gut wie 0 schaden und wie schon gesagt wurde: Bin ich Oom bin ich tot.


----------



## Icewind (3. März 2008)

oh man was man hier stellenweise liest ist ja fast schon geistige vergewaltigung....

Ein Vorschlag an alle die meinen ein Pala ist zu imba ( furchtbares wort ) spielt doch mal selber einen hoch und ihr werdet sehen das er es garnicht ist.

Das schwerste bei einem Paladin ist einmal das du ihn spielen kannst entsprechend der Skillung welche du nimmst, und dann kommen noch die Beherrschung der einzelnen Siegel in der richtigen Kombination dazu und vieles mehr.

Ich spiel meinen Pala seit anfang WoW von daher kenn ich mich damit schon recht gut aus. Aber du kannst jeden Paladin auch in der Arena oder im PvP besiegen du musst nur wissen wie, aber mir kommt vor die meisten die hier rum heulen sind kiddis die nur schnell auf 70 zocken und meinen sie sind jetzt die größten und haben alle den längsten und sind die besten, Kiddis so ist das aber nicht, lernt mal eure Klasse spielen und dann levelt einen Pala hoch und nach ein paar wochen intensivens Ausrüstungsfarmen traut euch mal in die Arena oder ins PvP oder als Tank nach Kara und solange ihr diese Erfahrungen nicht habt, erspart uns doch diese ganzen Kiddi aussagen


----------



## ink0gnito (3. März 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nix gegen Palas, aber ich finde sie sind schon etwas imba.
> 
> - Angstblase (ich mag das Wort selbst auch nicht, weiss aber nicht wie des richtig heisst)
> - Heilen
> ...




So so 4-5 DD's, was für dds?Grün equiptet dds gegen einen full S3 pala oder wie?
Der healer der am meisten was aushält ist der disc priest, palas sind easy going, runter zergen bis blase kommt, nach blase das gleiche spiel, vorallem als schurke, tritte und stuns ftw.

Also palas are fine, cry me a river and l2p


----------



## Kennyxd (3. März 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wieso wundert mich bei dem Namen nicht wie die Überschrift ausgefallen ist ?




oh wie geil, danke sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da musste ich echt lachen und du hast völlig recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. März 2008)

ehm Palas sind in Arena net so gut wie du sagst^^
hast ein priester in deiner grp ist der pala nichts wert^^
und imba sind die auch net 

mfg


----------



## Seedian (3. März 2008)

Ich spiele zurzeit auf PVP Vergelter Skillung und mit Hunter hab ich kein Problem.
Segen der Freiheit sag ich da nur.
Duelle werden bei mir stets ohne Bubble gemacht.
Man muss nur seine Klasse spielen können ohne das geht nix in WoW und das wissen wohl manche einfach nicht ^^


----------



## Ersgutagamer (3. März 2008)

jede klasse gegen die ich SKILL brauch muss generft werden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111


----------



## th3orist (3. März 2008)

Paladine sind nur "imba" wenn man sie mit der falschen Arenateamcombo versucht zu besiegen.
Wenn du einen Diszipriester dabei hast kannst du ohne weiteres die Blase despellen.
Wenn du sonst keinen Priester dabei hast sondern nen Magier oder Hexer kannst du den Pala per sheep oder fear crowdcontrolen bis sein partner ggf down ist...es gibt ja auch so Sachen beim Magier wie counterspell etc. pp.
Paladine bekommt man wirklich down wenn man sich nicht dumm anstellt....
Was z.B. mir viel mehr Sorgen bereitet ist, dass man als meleeklasse druiden recht schwer downbekommt....schon dass der formwechsel ALLE bewegungseinschränkenden Effekte aufhebt und auch noch instant ist und kaum mana verballert...ist einfach frech...weglaufen, zuhotten, bär....und so weiter


----------



## dejaspeed (3. März 2008)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> em..NEIN, können priester nicht...



Massenbannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (3. März 2008)

Thedra schrieb:


> SÜß
> 
> Blso weil du es nicht schaffst diese 2 Klassen zu besiegen heißt das net dass sie zum imba sind...
> 
> ...




Ähm welche Combos sind denn immer unter den Top 25?...

genau, Druide + random Combos.

Als ist es Klar, das man gegen wirklich gute Schurken keine Chance hat, aber gegen Druiden, rofl....

ICH meine speziell damit Arena und auf deiner 1400Wertung wirst du nicht so viel Ahnung vom Game haben... tzzz


----------



## ink0gnito (3. März 2008)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> em..NEIN, können priester nicht...






ROFL können sie nicht?
Du zeugst ja von ahnung, das gibts garnicht..


Fool


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. März 2008)

palass sind niedlich. udn außer ihrer einen bubble haben sie doch nix sich zu shcützen...


----------



## Damaron (3. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...




lol einfach nur lol palas sind in 2er und 3er so relativ diejenigen die am ärmsten dran sind, die müssen verbessert werden. Und nein ich bin kein pala ich bin hunter und ich hab kein problem damit die zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (3. März 2008)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Also ich muss ehrlich sagen .. die Vergelter werden mitterweile auch mehr als derbe :/
> Ich habe n kumpel der spielt einen s2/s3 vergelter mit dem s2 schwert , und wenn der Zornige Vergeltung reinhaut.. drückt er mir 4k crits rein.. die machen mit dem richtigen equip das doppelte wie n ms warri!
> Ich finde der 30% mehr dmg buff sollte bissl mehr CD haben als 3 minz..
> Das soll nicht heißen das ich sie zu overpowered finde, aber ich finde das Pala`s als Gegner langsam echt hart werden
> ...



Zornige Vergeltung ist zwar was geiles, aber erstmal benützt hat der Pala 1 minute lang keine chance auf bubbel....


----------



## gabbazwerg (3. März 2008)

palas sind keineswegs imba , ein holy pala ohne pvp equip ist in der aren ratzfatz down, und vergelter, na tj aferal dudus machen auch damage...


----------



## Gradeo (3. März 2008)

hehe...das Thema wurd schon im WoW Foren 1000 mal durgekaut o_0


----------



## Paladara (3. März 2008)

O gott wieder mal nen Kiddie Whine thread..


L2P alter...oder geh erstmal zur schule


----------



## Lupinè (3. März 2008)

Ich sage sowas sonst nie, aber wenn dir ein Pala zu Imba ist, dann L2P, aber bitte hört mit diesen Heulereien auf.

Jede Klasse ist verdammt schwer zu besiegen wenn es:
1. nicht die eigene Klasse ist, und
2. Jemand sie spielen kann.

Ich hasse Schurken wie die Pest, doch fange ich nicht an zu sagen, nerft die, die sind zu Imba, obwohl die verdammt hart zu knacken sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne

Ich


----------



## -PuRity- (3. März 2008)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> em..NEIN, können priester nicht...



Stichwort: Massenbannung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       (Edit: Zum Thema Priester können Bubble wegmachen)

@Topic: Wurd eh schon alles gesagt... Pala's sind schon in Ordnung so wie sie sind.


----------



## Rungholt (3. März 2008)

Wurd 6000 mal durchgekaut das Thema und das für alle Klassen!

Genauso wie beim MS-Warri...... "kann inner INI die Aggro ned halten". Wasn Schwachsinn!

Kommt immer drauf an ob in der Gruppe alle ihre Klassen beherrschen und natürlich man selbst^^ 
Wer kann sich auf den Skill des anderen einstellen und wer nicht!?! Brauchst nur nen Vergelter haben der sich nicht zurückhalten kann, weil er´s nicht anders gewohnt ist und der Wipe ist perfekt. Genauso umgekehrt wenn der Warri ned drauf achtet ist der Feral platt und dann alle anderen bald auch!
Genauso gehts im PVP zu. Wer seine Klasse ned beherrscht ist ganz klar der erste der down ist.

Und im PVP hat man es immernoch mit Komplexeren Dingen zu tun: Menschen^^ die Denken anders als das was man inner Quest legt :-)))

Ich weiß meine Interpunktion war schon immer ........ -.-


----------



## Morby (3. März 2008)

ich will auch Senf dazugeben:

So Palas sind IMBA (aber nur wennste nen Heildudu spielst auf 1/0/60 Skillung) denn so ein duell dauert ne halbe Ewichkeit (^^),ich hab nämlich was besseres zu tun als 2h lang auf ein und den selben typen reizuhauen.

in diesen Sinne   MFG


----------



## Lotrum (3. März 2008)

@killahunter

wenn du den pala (egal ob heiler oder schadensmacher) nicht down bekommst - dann kannst du aus meiner sicht deinen/deine "chars" überhaupt bis garnicht spielen.

versuch es doch mal mit "cinderella oder barbie" - da hast du mit sicherheit mehr erfolg.


----------



## Aplizzier (3. März 2008)

Ach wie lustig ist das denn xD. Ich find an hunter total imba das sie mit pfeilen und munition schiessen lasst uns die wegnehmen. Jede Klasse hat Vor -und Nachteile. Also überleg bitte 2 mal bevor du so einen sinnlosen thread aufmachst!

lg. Terande


----------



## Smitti (3. März 2008)

Also ich finde auch, dass Paladine, vor allem Helig-Paladine, viel zu stark sind.

Sie können sich und ihre Gruppe alle 2 Minuten komplett mit einem Schild versehen, können alle 5 Minuten Handauflegen benutzen, haben eine extrem starke Manaregeneration, können nahezu jeden Gegner onehitten, haben unzählige CC- und Unterbrechungseffekte, wobei sie selbst immun gegen solche Effekte sind, können in der Bewegung ihre gesamte Gruppe instant hochheilen (ohne Manakosten) und sich im Kampf unsichbar machen.

Ferner bekommen Paladine mit Level 40 ein Mount geschenkt.

Ja, Paladine sind IMBA!


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. März 2008)

Smitti schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch, dass Paladine, vor allem Helig-Paladine, viel zu stark sind.
> 
> Sie können sich und ihre Gruppe alle 2 Minuten komplett mit einem Schild versehen, können alle 5 Minuten Handauflegen benutzen, haben eine extrem starke Manaregeneration, können nahezu jeden Gegner onehitten, haben unzählige CC- und Unterbrechungseffekte, wobei sie selbst immun gegen solche Effekte sind, können in der Bewegung ihre gesamte Gruppe instant hochheilen (ohne Manakosten) und sich im Kampf unsichbar machen.
> 
> ...



Das brauchen sie auch alles, um mit der Schmach fertig zu werden, dass sie Palas sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (3. März 2008)

Smitti schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch, dass Paladine, vor allem Helig-Paladine, viel zu stark sind.
> 
> Sie können sich und ihre Gruppe alle 2 Minuten komplett mit einem Schild versehen, können alle 5 Minuten Handauflegen benutzen, haben eine extrem starke Manaregeneration, können nahezu jeden Gegner onehitten, haben unzählige CC- und Unterbrechungseffekte, wobei sie selbst immun gegen solche Effekte sind, können in der Bewegung ihre gesamte Gruppe instant hochheilen (ohne Manakosten) und sich im Kampf unsichbar machen.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe du hast einfach nur vergessen Ironie on und off davor zu schreiben, denn dein Ernst kann das nicht sein.
Weißt du was ich mit nem Pala binnen von 4 Minuten mache?
Meinen Vipernstich drauf = Mana weg
Mein Pet drauf = Verzögerung der Heilungszauber
Gezielter Schuss = Heilzauberwirkung verringert
Und wenn er dann noch lebt, Arkaner schuss und meine Schussfolge von vorn, fertiiiiisch.

Einfach mal mit ein wenig Hirn und Überlegung ran gehen, dann klappts auch mit dem Pala


----------



## Gumbie (3. März 2008)

Ich als krieger kann ja auch nicht mit tollkünheit agieren.
also sollten palas das gottesschild weggenommen werden?
hmmm mein imba healpala im 3v3 wäre dann nicht mehr so imba gg
aber diszi priester sind auch hama mit schadensreflektion
heilerklassen sind halt im vorteil


----------



## Georg217 (3. März 2008)

Vyborg schrieb:


> Irgendwie ncht ich spiel selbst Pala auf 70 und finde das man mich zwar nicht schell down kriegt ich aber dafür auch nicht SO mega viel schaden mache wenn du uns noch die bubbels und platte wegnimmst was ham wir dann noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr habt auch jez nix^^. Jedes 2200er Team lacht schon und sagt jeah 1Punkt mehr das Team da hat nen Pala. ZUmindest ist es bei uns so^^.


----------



## wurstfingerde (3. März 2008)

Hmz, also Arena is auch für nen Holypala net leicht, wenn wie hier schon tausend mal gesagt, der Gegner seine Klasse beherrscht. Aber es gibt solche und solche. Es gibt auch Hunter gegen die ich keine Sonne habe, oder welche die ich im 1on1 gnadenlos abziehe (SdG ftw).

Viel lustiger fand ich aber da nen Hunter, der mich im BG angeflamed hat ich soll mich nicht verstecken, sondern raus kämpfen! Naja ich hab halt gehealt und mich dabei versteckt, aber der hat es nicht gecheckt, hieß ebenfalls Killerhunter oder HOrdesûckz oder so, und meinte am ende dass er froh sei, wenigstens kein Pala zu sein^^ ololol, Kiddie inc

Also in diesem Sinne L2P und hör auf rumzuheulen.


----------



## Lokibu (3. März 2008)

Kommisch.. im PVP habe ich kaum ne Chance gehabt mit meinem Schutzpala. Derjenige der mich umgehauen hat, glaubt bestimmt nícht, dass Palas Imba sind. Ich gebe zu Pala kann ich nicht so toll spielen wie meinen Hexenmeister. Aber Imba ist mein Pala nicht, höchstens wenn ich den Imba spielen könnte. Aber so....


----------



## Sternenmann (3. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...




lol, lern zocken.

paar manabrände und er is genau so holflos wie alle anderen heiler ohne mana, sogar noch hilfloser, da er keine möglichkeit hat wieder welches zu bekommen ausser manareg ^^


----------



## Hamstax (3. März 2008)

ja nerf pala!

Mein Tank pala kann das 4fache eines Kriegers in ner Heroic tanken! IMBA

Am besten Stoff anziehen, paar nette flügelchen dazu, .... ah ne das war Priester

/ironie off

Palas sind im PvE ganz nett als MT healer oder Massentanker
Aber im PvP ist nur der Retri für Brustdmg und der Healpala für heal only


----------



## Xairon (3. März 2008)

whine thread, close plx


----------



## moorhuhnxx (3. März 2008)

ok nehmen wir den priester vampirumarmung und das andere vampir dingsda weg(der name fällt mir grad nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dem Krieger sein schwert, der darf nur noch Stäbe tragen, dem jäger sein pet, dem hexer seine dots, dem schamanen seine totems und xschilde, dem druiden seine form, dem schurken das schleichen, dem magier seine aoe effekte und reduzieren ihm den schaden um 50%, ach jaa und dem pala die bubble und alle seine heileffekte.^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krutoi (3. März 2008)

lol der name allein killahunter ..... spielst bestimmt einen nachtelf hunter ^^

aber zum thema, wenn du den palas die platte oder bubble nimmst ist das so als wenn man dem jäger das pet nehmen würde oder die fallen.

ich miene ich selbst hab auch schon gekotzt in der arena wenn ich heal pala und einen guten dd als gegner hatte, zumal die zusammenstellung unseres 2v2 teams beschissen ist XD
aber ist halt so. als schurke hab ich schlechte karten gegen klassen mit viel rüssi dafür erledige ich spielend stoffies. mal verliert man mal gewinnt man finde dich damit ab oder zock counterstrike mit wallhack und aimbot ^^


----------



## hordecore (3. März 2008)

omg was fürn sinnloser, stupider thread wieder
/close


----------



## Náyla. (5. März 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde Paladine nicht so schwer zu besiegen. Meistens überleben die nicht länger als 15 Sekunden (davon 12 in ihrer Blase ;D). Da sind Druiden im einiges schlimmer, aber das kennt man ja und ich will das alte Thema nicht wieder aufbrechen.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde Paladine nicht so schwer zu besiegen. Meistens überleben die nicht länger als 15 Sekunden (davon 12 in ihrer Blase ;D). Da sind Druiden im einiges schlimmer, aber das kennt man ja und ich will das alte Thema nicht wieder aufbrechen.



sagte der iceblock mage -.-^^ jaa down ach ne 1% und iceblock .. ...
blink schield manaschiel 

Nunja nerf meele palas wenn die luck haben ist man schnell down

Pala geht auf dich zu
busse
alles an
bäm bäm bäm bäm hammer 
down ..

und das alle 3min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (5. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sagte der iceblock mage -.-^^ jaa down ach ne 1% und iceblock .. ...
> blink schield manaschiel
> 
> Nunja nerf meele palas wenn die luck haben ist man schnell down
> ...


WATT?


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sagte der iceblock mage -.-^^ jaa down ach ne 1% und iceblock .. ...
> blink schield manaschiel
> 
> Nunja nerf meele palas wenn die luck haben ist man schnell down
> ...



*bauchhaltvorlachen*

Häää?


----------



## Dunham (5. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



sry ich musste lachen...
palas und IMBAlanced?
das glaubste doch selbst ned. vll sind dudus im 2on2 manchmal imbalanced, oder hexer gegen mage oder pala und seine opferklasse. aber komplett imba sind palas sicher ned, da sie sich sehr, sehr leicht ccn lassen.

aber was will man von einem killahunter schon erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarf (5. März 2008)

zu geil echt...sagmal wie genau stellt ihr euch WoW vor?!?!?!

Eure Klasse soll unangefochten nr1 sein? ohne flames der andern Klassen
oderwas?

Hexer zu stark,Holy's zu stark, shadow's zu stark, schami's zu stark...

gehts noch?! oO"

WoW basiert auf dem Stein,schere,papier Prinzip....ich als Mage mit geskilltem gegenzauber hab 0 probleme mitnem pala


----------



## The Holy Paladin (5. März 2008)

> sry ich musste lachen...
> palas und IMBAlanced?
> das glaubste doch selbst ned. vll sind dudus im 2on2 manchmal imbalanced, oder hexer gegen mage oder pala und seine opferklasse. aber komplett imba sind palas sicher ned, da sie sich sehr, sehr leicht ccn lassen.
> 
> aber was will man von einem killahunter schon erwarten hmmm.gif



/sign bis auf die Abwertung des TE (sowas muss nicht sein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Dranosso (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so und jetzt lauf zu mutti und heul,
Nur weil du ein noob bist und net spielen kannst gleich eine andere Klasse runtermachen blizz wird ganz bestimmt nicht etwas von einer klasse wegnehmen!!!!
Hör auf WoW zu spielen oder mach dir auch nen pala wenn er dir so stark vorkommt!!!!!!
Das ist halt immer der Neid deswegen werden palas immer fertig gemacht


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Dwarf schrieb:


> zu geil echt...sagmal wie genau stellt ihr euch WoW vor?!?!?!
> 
> Eure Klasse soll unangefochten nr1 sein? ohne flames der andern Klassen
> oderwas?
> ...


/sign...
einmal die Woche kommt hier ein Thread [Randomklasse] ist viiiel zu Imba...
leute was erwartet ihr?
Jede ich betone es nochmal JEDE Klasse ist gut wenn derjenige sie zu spielen weiß.
Also bitte lasst das rumgeheule weil ihr eineem Spieler begegnet seit der einfach spielen kann....


----------



## Dunham (14. April 2008)

Dranosso schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gz zum ausgraben dieses treads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (14. April 2008)

1. mimimimi
2. palas sind kein bisschen zu imba sondern eher zu schwach vor allem der vergelter
brauchst halt richtiges equip bei dem wenn das net stimmt is der pala verdammt schnell down


----------



## Grimmrog (14. April 2008)

dann freu dich mal auf den nächsten DuDu de dir in der Arena begegnet udn heal geskillt ist, Hots sind so ziemlichd as ekeligste was es gibt, vor allem die Instanthots.


----------



## Malakas (14. April 2008)

geilo , 


da beschwert sich jemand names Killahunter !!! das Palas imba sind ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was soll man dazu noch sagen.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (14. April 2008)

na klar nerft palas bin ich dafür... nur dummm blizz gerade versucht  e-sport aus wowo zu machen und deßhalb am balnace feilt un du willst palas zu opfern machen xD
na ja jede klasse hat vor und nachteile... das pala schild kann nur einmal pro minute angewendet werden und hält nur 10 sek an...... da ist das mana schild vom mage oder das vom priest deutlich besser. finde aber auch das des palas heal etwas genefrt werden dürfte.... denn das die sich parkatisch mit jedem heal full healen ist echt nervig


----------



## kescho (14. April 2008)

?????????hä das kapier ich nich
letzde woche theard=pala/schurke sind in letzder zeit zu schwach geworden 
heute palas zu imba... kann das sein das du einfach nich verlieren kannst jede klasse is gleichstark richtig gespielt es gibt keine imba klasse 
auch bei wotlk der todesritter wird nich imba sein fals einer auf die iede kommt das zu denken der wird genauso nachteile haben wie z.b mage im nahkampf/krieger gegen fernkämpfer usw...


----------



## Berndl (14. April 2008)

Naja gut ich persöhnlich finde Palas auch bissl zu gut.

Ich mein jetzt der kann Heilen, 10k Leben hat er auch noch, die Bubble und wenn einer sagt Palas können keinen Schaden machen is er nicht gut informiert. Letztens hat mich einer mit 2-3k getroffen und das dauernd.

OOM kriegt man ihn auch schlecht da er einfach zu viel Mana hat.

Das mit dem Schere Stein Papier Dingens trifft auch nur bisschen auf ihn zu.
Es gibt einfach weniger Klassen die gegen ihn Chancen haben.

Mal so zum PVE...
wer kriegt seine Mounts (so gut wie) geschenkt?

Fazit:
Eine kleine Einschränkung wäre nicht der Weltuntergang.
Vote for Nerf Paladin.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust* soweit zu balance...


----------



## Shênya (14. April 2008)

Skillungsbedingt.
Es gibt für jede Klasse eine "Gegenklasse".
Und je nach Skillung bringt man auch seine Angstgegner weg.
Siehe zB Shamy. Als Melee hab ich so ziemlich 0 probleme gegen Pala egal welche skillung er hat.
Als Ele hingegen bin ich ziemlich arm dran wenn ich nich grad ne hübsche critphase hinleg und ihn aus abstand bringe.
Als healer hab ichs noch ned getestet ^^
Kommt auch immer drauf an wie gut man seinen Char beherrscht doch dies wurde hier auch schon erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vote 4 nerf healdudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (14. April 2008)

Ich sag nur eins: *Hunter* Lawl! Sry aber ich kann und will dich nicht ernst nehmen! ;D


----------



## Invoke (14. April 2008)

Ich hasse mich dafür aber:

_Mimimi?_

Da hat wohl jemand das letzte Duell nur in Stückchen überstanden.
Wahrscheinlich wusste da nur jemand wie er seinen Charakter spielen muss.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich den Meinungen meiner Vorredner an.

Btw, es heisst nicht Angstblase sondern Skillkugel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

glaube kaum dass palas overpowered sind...
achja: ...killahunter...glaube der name trägt nicht grade dazu bei dass dich die leute ernst nehmen^^


----------



## Merlinia (14. April 2008)

Lol, Palas sind nicht tot zu kriegn  und machn gut dmg aber mehr auch nicht^^ Und als Jäger beschwerst du dich das sie zu gut snd? eigentlich müsstets dich über alles beschweren...Naja und unser Gottesschild hat schon 5 min cooldown, also so schlimm ist das ganze nich!

Ich mein Pala zocken macht nu endlich nach langer Zeit wieder spass


----------



## Smoleface (14. April 2008)

Ich brund dir dein pala in 7 sekunden und dann kann er einen scheiss mehr machen ;D


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. April 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Ich brund dir dein pala in 7 sekunden und dann kann er einen scheiss mehr machen ;D



Das hat er recht. Gebrundete Palas sind nach erfolgtem brunden in der Lage, einen (aber nur einen) Scheiß mehr zu machen als vor dem brunden!!! Danke für den Tip!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (14. April 2008)

Ich als hunter hab kaum probleme mit heal palas^^ mann muss nur wissen wie, vergelter sind schon ne andere sache, und schutz palas naja aus meinen den ich im oetto hab bin ich noch auf keinen getroffen^^


----------



## Invoke (14. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das hat er recht. Gebrundete Palas sind nach erfolgtem brunden in der Lage, einen (aber nur einen) Scheiß mehr zu machen als vor dem brunden!!! Danke für den Tip!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_-lol-_

_[ironie]_
Hey Sammler, denk an Hans.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_[/ironie]_


----------



## Lafayette (14. April 2008)

Fisherman`s Friend bringt es auf den Punkt: "Sind sie zu stark,bist Du zu schwach!"

Ich glaub alles, was Killhunter nicht down bekommt , ist imba...sogar ein nackter lvl 1 Bankchar...

Was ist an Healpalas imba? Hab einen und hoffe immer,dass ein vermeintlich "cleverer" Gegner ,meine Casts unterbricht...Angstblase schön und gut, nur geht die auch mal vorbei ...

Studiere Deine Klasse und schau, was Du wo wann bei welcher Klasse entgegensetzen kannst...

Schönen Tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. April 2008)

Invoke schrieb:


> _-lol-_
> 
> _[ironie]_
> Hey Sammler, denk an Hans.
> ...



Ich bin Hans  und was zur Hölle ist brunden ??

(P.S. darf ich deine Sig umwandeln?
Lebe nach den Regeln des Sammlers bis du mächtig genug bist zu erkennen, dass du dich ihm unterwirfst.)


----------



## 7Olorin7 (14. April 2008)

1. schnell close

2. whine^^

3. musst du nem pala nur sein mana entziehen und dann schauen wie schnell der down geht^^


----------



## Lafayette (14. April 2008)

7Olorin7 schrieb:


> 3. musst du nem pala nur sein mana entziehen und dann schauen wie schnell der down geht^^




Happy Leeching bei 12k Mana


----------



## rudegirl (14. April 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nix gegen Palas, aber ich finde sie sind schon etwas imba.
> 
> - Angstblase (ich mag das Wort selbst auch nicht, weiss aber nicht wie des richtig heisst)
> - Heilen
> ...



killahunter
LoL ein Name der für Qualität bürgt war Powersniper schon weg? ^^


----------



## DocFloppy (14. April 2008)

Also ich denke irgendwie auch so das irgendwie alle Chars ausser meiner voll viel besser sind,
das liegt irgendwie wohl bestimmt daran, dass Blizzard irgendwie gegen mich ist.

Alle IMBA ausser mir, irgendwie.

Ich mach mal nen neues Thema auf: *"Alle doof ausser mir, warum lässt das Blizzard zu"*


......jeden Tag das Selbe hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toblobasha (14. April 2008)

Wie ichs geil finde. Was wollt ihr alle pve, er hat eindeutig von Arena geredet und da muss ich ihm recht geben. Palas ham platte dazu nen schild und 3 bubbles. Ok man kriegt sie down, aber auch nur wenn man weis wies geht und man richtig derbe eq hat. Neuerdings ham sie ja auch noch nen 3k instant heal und, durch trinket, nen 2k instant heal dazu bekommen, sind also schon relativ derb.


----------



## Kuxxi (14. April 2008)

ein gegenzauber und der pala ist tod..


----------



## FruchTZwercH (14. April 2008)

hab letzte woche mitm kumpel (Hunterduo) im 2on2 nen krieger/pala duo platt gemacht, soviel dazu.

MfG

p.s. unser equip is nichma full s1


----------



## Mitzy (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



Ok mein Freund, lass mich als Ex seid-dem-release-Pala-Spieler (seid Januar nicht mehr) mal was sagen. In der ARena sind Palas nur gut wenn das gegnerische Team keinen cc hat. Man nimmt den Pala raus- dann hat man 2 Möglichkeiten raus zu kommen und fertig (haben andere allerdings evtl. weniger). Problem beim Pala ist einfach- Ist das Gottesschild weg, dann ist der Pala schon fast sinnlos. Der Druide kann hotten und weglaufen, der Priester (Disziplin) hat sein Schild und das kann böse sein, der Shammy hat den schnellen heal auf mehrere Ziele (und, da lege ich mich nun aber nicht fest, ich glaube man kann den sogar so skilln das man nicht unterbrochen werden kann- aber, wie gesagt, dass weiß ich nicht genau). Und dem Pala die Platte zu nehmen ist sowieso blöd. Nun gut, mein Pala kam auf eine Menge Rüstung etc- allerdings nützt der Rüstungswert NICHTS gegen Caster, nur gegen Meele- DMG. Das Schurken und Hunter sowas nicht freut ist klar. Aber nun gut mein Freund, noch ein Tipp- Wenn man sagt, eine Klasse ist einfach zu imba- selber spielen und man sieht es. Ich habe einen warlock, einen mage und bin nun am Krieger lvl um zu sehen, wie ich sie besser töten kann. Danach kommt wohl ein Druide, Priester oder Schamane. 
Wenn du selber einen Pala hast und dann sowas sagst, dann gib bitte richtig gute Argumente und versuch mich zu überzeugen, ansonsten hast du leider keine AHnung. 
Ich sage selber auch oft "nerf warlocks!!!"- aber hey, ich hab einen und ich find die trotzdem sehr stark, teils sogar zu stark, da sie kaum getötet werden können (wobei das auch wieder auf die SKillung ankommt). Aber beim Druiden, wenn ich da mitschreie "Nerf"- da sollte ich mich eigentlich bedeckt halten, denn zur Zeit habe ich keine Ahnung von dem.

Bis dahin, ich hoffe du nimmst meinen Tipp an, wenn nich, dann kann ich dir auch nich helfen




Toblobasha schrieb:


> Wie ichs geil finde. Was wollt ihr alle pve, er hat eindeutig von Arena geredet und da muss ich ihm recht geben. Palas ham platte dazu nen schild und 3 bubbles. Ok man kriegt sie down, aber auch nur wenn man weis wies geht und man richtig derbe eq hat. Neuerdings ham sie ja auch noch nen 3k instant heal und, durch trinket, nen 2k instant heal dazu bekommen, sind also schon relativ derb.



3 bubbles? Eine Frage, ich hab sehr lange Paladin gespielt.... WELCHE 3 BUBBLES MEINEN IMMER ALLE?! Man kann nur Gottesschild usen und danach Segen des Schutzes. Gottesschild macht gegen alles immun- kann aber decurst werden. Segen des Schutzes schützt nur vor Nahkämpfern... Und der "Göttliche Schutz" hat den selben Cd wie Gottesschild. Also, welche 3 bubbles? Erklärung!
Sie tragen Platte- nur für meele-dmg schlecht...
Instant heal- Heiliger Schock. Das war´s dann auch. Druiden haben hots und der t5 2er Bonus verringert die Castzeit von Nachwachsen um 2 Sekunden- 2 Sekunden ist die Castzeit vopn Nachwachsen glaub ich... Und der heal ist besser... Nur so als Randbemerkung...
Paladine sind gut down zu kriegen- silence sie, und sie sind am Arsch, denn sie haben soziemlich nur Holy DMG drauf... Aber ok... Zitat Mario Barth "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fre**e halten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja, ich halte mich neuerdings auch an den Spruch)


----------



## Lafayette (14. April 2008)

Toblobasha schrieb:


> Palas ham platte dazu nen schild und 3 bubbles.



Schon mal was von "Vorahnung" gehört? Das sorgt dafür ,dass zw diesen bubbles MINDESTENS 1 Minute liegt? Weißt du ,wie lange 1 min in der Arena sein kann?


----------



## Smoleface (14. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das hat er recht. Gebrundete Palas sind nach erfolgtem brunden in der Lage, einen (aber nur einen) Scheiß mehr zu machen als vor dem brunden!!! Danke für den Tip!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja bist witzig, du weisst was ich meine^^ --->BURNEN!<---


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (14. April 2008)

ich finde als hunter brauchst du dich mal garnicht zu beschweren....wennd keine chance gegen nen pala hast würd ich mir mal ernshaft über meinen skill gedanken machen..

... wie oft musste ich mir anhören dass hexer viel zu imba sind...man kann jede klasse besiegen, gegen manche ist es halt schwerer, gegen andere einfacher...

sind es nicht die hunter die sich ständig auf bäumen platzieren u von oben andere feige abschießen?^^


----------



## gnartz (14. April 2008)

erraldstyler schrieb:


> wie ICH sowas hasse.....jeder flamed rum das ne andere klasse zu imba is nur weil sie sich ärgern das sie nicht selber diese klasse spielen....
> erst letztens gabs nen forum das hiess ANTI-JÄGER...Hallo??? Alle, aber auch wirklich ALLE Klassen sind gut ausbalanciert!
> Und wennn du keine Chance hast, is dein Char verskillt, du hast scheiss equip oder du bist en kackboon...meine Meinung.
> Thread überflüssig
> ...




/signed


----------



## Invoke (14. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> P.S. darf ich deine Sig umwandeln?



Klar, hab Spass!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toblobasha (14. April 2008)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Schon mal was von "Vorahnung" gehört? Das sorgt dafür ,dass zw diesen bubbles MINDESTENS 1 Minute liegt? Weißt du ,wie lange 1 min in der Arena sein kann?




Leider weis ich wie lang 1 min sein kann. Meistens is sie aber viel zu schnell rum und dann kommt nächste bubble. wenn der pala böses eq und skill hat schafft er es auch, zumindest im 2on2, die 5 minuten cd der nächsten bubble zu überleben. Vlt liegts auch einfach daran das ich zusammen mit einem schurken drin bin. Und kann sagen das sämtliche andere healer wesentlich schneller sterben als ein Paladin. denn man bedenke: der pala hat platte und nun sagen alle dafür hat dudu bärgestalt ABER ein dudu kann in bär nich heilen was ein Paladin hingegen sehr wohl kann.


----------



## FZeroX (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..





als druide und paladin, kann ich nur sagen, man sollte huntern die schwere rüsstung wegnehmen und durch ein kleidchen ersetzen ... und die fernkampfwaffen auch wegnehmen und die pets... 

*flame*
*miimiimii*


----------



## Xarod (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...


You make my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...ungaublich l2p sag ich da nur... sorry aber das musste sein^^


----------



## Deadchi (14. April 2008)

also wenn du in arena keinen pala down bekommst dann bist du da fehl am platz der hatt keine hots muss ständig casten also wo is das problem ? 
ein bisl übung und palas sind ne lachnummer


----------



## Syrics (14. April 2008)

hält mich für blöd aber was heißt l2p?^^

btt: hmm also ich mag die ja ja nich hasse palas sogar aber auch nur weil ich sie bis jetzt immer schlecht down bekommen habe....wegen dem healn und platte.
aber imba....nee....


----------



## Lafayette (14. April 2008)

learn to play


----------



## Abrox (14. April 2008)

Ich hab nichts gegen Paladine. Das einzige das mich stört ist die Blase im PvP. Einfach für PvP mal die Zeit der Blase auf 3 sekunden runtersetzen ansonsten hab ich nichts zu bemängeln. Soll jetzt nicht als Whine aufgenommen werden, aber ich finds nur lachhaft das er in der Zeit der Blase mal eben sich und sein Team hochheilen kann. Im PvE find ich ihn erste Sahne.


----------



## Syrics (14. April 2008)

danke =)


----------



## Megamage (14. April 2008)

PALAS=IMBA???
HAHA Guter witz ROFL 
NE nie sind die IMBA wenn du kein Mana mehr hast bist du so TOT ROFL echt guter witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)=
Also Palas net IMBA Ok?
Ich als Hunter leeche gerne mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (14. April 2008)

solo sind palas kein ding aber als teammitglied find ich die schon ziemlich stark
imba sind sie dennoch nicht
würde sie in der arena knapp unter dem resto druiden und noch über dem holy/disc priester stellen


----------



## Tribola93 (14. April 2008)

Guten Tag.
Mein Name ist Schere.
Papier ist ok.
Nerf Stein pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar soweit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (14. April 2008)

ROFL MAO


----------



## Invoke (14. April 2008)

Was ich übrigens witzig finde ist das gewhine, dass Paladine einerseits zu schwach sind "Die machen ja keinen Damage", andererseits sind sie plötzlich zu stark....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafayette (14. April 2008)

Invoke schrieb:


> Was ich übrigens witzig finde ist das gewhine, dass Paladine einerseits zu schwach sind "Die machen ja keinen Damage"



Das kommt von den Palas...



Invoke schrieb:


> , andererseits sind sie plötzlich zu stark....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...und das von denen, die Palas flachlegen wollen.^^

Ich finds logisch und auch lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (14. April 2008)

dann sollten aber schurken 2h schwerter und äxte tragen können und stangenwaffen. achja und huntern sollte man das pet wegnehmen und priester sollten nicht mehr heilen  dürfen -.-


----------



## painINprogress (14. April 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> ......Wem das nicht gefällt - spielt Counterstrike.




he mit gefällt WOW richtig gut spiels nicht umsonst schon ewig^^ und ich bin auch absoluter CS zocker also sach hier ma nix gegen uns^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (14. April 2008)

erraldstyler schrieb:


> wie ICH sowas hasse.....jeder flamed rum das ne andere klasse zu imba is nur weil sie sich ärgern das sie nicht selber diese klasse spielen....
> erst letztens gabs nen forum das hiess ANTI-JÄGER...Hallo??? Alle, aber auch wirklich ALLE Klassen sind gut ausbalanciert!
> Und wennn du keine Chance hast, is dein Char verskillt, du hast scheiss equip oder du bist en kackboon...meine Meinung.
> Thread überflüssig
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht wieso sich immer wieder hier Leute über die Aussagen anderer aufregen müssen. Jeder hat seine Meinung und außerdem hat er nur eine Frage gestellt. Also akzeptiert mal die Meinung anderer sowie ihr auch wollt das man über eure Meinung nachdenkt. So aber anstatt hier den Moralapostel zu spielen komm ich mal zum eigenen Thema^^

Palas imba?! Niemals! Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Hab 66er Pala und der ist Schrott (Vergelter geskillt). In Bgs sind die Vergelter sowieso leichte Beute für meinen Warri, außer die Healer weil ich auf denen ewig rumhacke.
Aber wenn du nen Pala Bubble und Schild wegnehmen willst kannste den Krieger auch Charge oder Kniehsehne wegnehmen, oder nen Dudu Shapeshift und Wucherwurzeln.
Wie schon oft gesagt, Blizzard hat das Stein Schere Papier System gut hinbekommen, außer die ersten WoW Monate als der Schamane noch so imba war ^^ mfg


----------



## Kankru (14. April 2008)

Eines kann man zugeben: Der Pala wurde seit BC mächtig gepimpt.
Dass man ihn net down bekommt ist mir neu, kommt halt auf Teamplay an.


----------



## Marthum (14. April 2008)

dazu kann man echt nur l2p sagen...
plz
/close


----------



## zificult (14. April 2008)

lawl lawl, Palas zu imba....das is das lächerlichste was ich je gehört hab xDxDxD lawl


----------



## hödr (14. April 2008)

hmm

mimimimimi?
mimimi!
mimimimi.

Wenn dir etwas am Game nicht passt: www.wow-europe.com/de


BTW hört verdammt noch mal auf zu weinen. Sind wir hier in der krabbelgruppe?

JEDE Klasse kann JEDE andere Klasse besiegen.. dafür braucht man eben SKILL und ÜBUNG!!! (und die passende Skillung: Stein Schere Papier Prinzip)


Gruß


----------



## Rangekiller (14. April 2008)

oh ja palas sind viel zu imba man sollte ihnen den ruhestein wegnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja aber ma ganz ehrlich... wieso nem pala die bubble klauen? na gut dann können schurken eben nicht mehr schleichen und mages keine portale mehr machen udn auch keine tische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so und wenn man das machen würde dann würde wieder alle rumflamen^^
also lassen wir das game so wie es ist ok?^^


----------



## meldrakin (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



OMFG ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ist das denn für ein 0815-flame? 
was brauchst jetzt? L2P, Reroll oder Keks? 

LOL@Killahunta
Normalerweise mag ich keine Name-Flames, aber bei Killahunta.. HAHAHAHA!! 13 Jahre jung, seit n paar Wochen WoW und nun am Whinen, weil du zu lowskilled fürn Holy bist? *PRUUUST*


----------



## Infarma (14. April 2008)

Mir kommt es so vor, dass beim Pala das Stein Schere Papier System ein bisschen extremer ausfällt, als bei anderen Klassen. 

Als Priester hat man z.B. gegen so ziehmlich jede Klasse eine reelle Chance. Umgekehrt gibt es aber auch keine Klasse, die einem wirklich leicht fällt und man als Selbstgänger bezeichnen könnte.

Beim Pala ist es umgekehrt. Gegen einige Klassen muss man sich schon ausgesprochen doof anstellen, um zu verlieren, gegen andere ist man wiederrum nahezu chancenlos. 
Pala ist wahrscheinlich die ultimative "Anti-Nahkämpder-Klasse", sieht dagegen gegen Zauberklassen, denen die Rüssii egal ist und die gute Möglichkeiten haben Abstand zwischen sich und den Pala zu legen (ich sag nur "Frost-Mage") total alt aus.

In der Arena und im BG hat man eine gemischte Truppe, da sollte schon jemand dabei sein, der was gegen Palas machen kann. Und ein Schurke der meint einen Pala im Open PvP anzugreifen, hat eben SELBST SCHULD und sollte sich lieber einen Stoffi suchen...


----------



## Ketchup.Hunter (14. April 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Oh nein, bitte nicht schon wieder so einen Thread.
> 
> Blizzard wird alles daran setzen, dass keine Klasse IMBA ist. Ganz im Gegenteil. Und sollte sich eine Klasse als IMBA herausstellen, so wird sie auf- oder abgewertet (siehe ca 1000 andere Flame-Wayne-Whine-Threads).
> 
> ...




Leider sind machen Klassen im Bezug PvE - PvP nicht ausgeglichen bzw. spezifische Skillungen. Beim Priester finde ich das z.B. sehr nervig. Mit dem Schattenpriester im PvP richtet man nicht wirklich viel aus.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (14. April 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> /close pls!!!!
> 
> is ja schlimm!!
> palas sind nicht unbesiegbar!! schon mal en pala ohne mana gesehn? der tut net ma mehr en eichhörnchen was. also mana weg->pala tot



Hatte mal ne lustige Situation im BG(arathibecken).
Wir versuchen gerade die Schmiede einzunehmen, sind zu 5 dort. Wir hauen alle um, außer den Pala der noch übergelieben ist. Wir nehmen die Flagge ein, und hauen immer noch alle auf den Pala. Wir hauen und hauen und hauen auf ihn ein, da sind schon wieder 10 Minuten vergangen, und die meisten Allis waren schon wieder bei der Schmiede -.-..... Natürlich hatte er kein mana mehr, da freuen wir uns alle schon, und aufeinmal ups wieder alle Leben -.-
Und dann sind wir gewipet weil die halbe Alli schon Schmiede war, und die Moral von der Geschicht?
Palas gehören genervt, vor allem die verdammten Holy palas. Finde sowas lächerlich das man nicht einmal zu 5 einen einzigen scheiß Pala schafft.


----------



## Magazad (14. April 2008)

Ja ich sag erstmal zum Thema ersteller....OMG.Und nun zum paladin....Ich finde sie sind schon heftig aber ich habe respekt vor den leuten die wissen wie man diese klasse spielt ich habe mich selber schon am paladin versucht mir liegt diese klasse einfach nicht Paladine sind halt schwere gegner ich rege mich im bg auch auf wenn ich auf sie stosse...aber sie gehören nun mal dazu. Ich könnte mir wow ohne paladine garnicht mehr vortstellen vorallem in raids nicht als heiler wie als tank. 


SO der teil von mir dazu.


----------



## WestSüdWest (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



naja der name sagt alles.
schon blöd wenn man seine klasse nicht spielen kann und deshalb hier rumheulen muss,oder?

gruß
westsüdwest


----------



## Brockie (14. April 2008)

lol hat er doch recht...skilled pala bekommst net down...genauso wie shit healdudus...nur overpowert mehr net...kann den auch 20k dam in arsch ballern...heilt sich trotzdem immer wieder hoch und warum is das so?wegen pve und nix anderes...weil die bosse son dam raushaun müssen natürlich die healer imba sein...und daher kommt das....naja blizz eben....xDund dann denken die auchnoch sie seien die oberskiller...naja der nerv kommt scho noch keine sorge^^ 

Hf in WOLD OF CASTERCRAFT ^^


----------



## jerubbaal (14. April 2008)

moah... nicht dass es schon mistig genug ist, dass priester uns die bubble wegnehmen können, und mages dagegen eine sichere "bubble" bekommen haben (können zwar kein dmg machen, aber wen juckts? hochheilen geht ja trotzdem!)... nein, man muss uns auch noch nur noch 60% mana durch illumination wieder geben, während dandere klassen gebufft werden! und dann kommt da son popelhunter an und meckert, weil er mit körperschaden nicht gegen an kommt... bah, geh whin0rn und verzieh dich!

*überreagier, weil pala-nerfs nerven*



*edit*
spiel btw schon fast seid release pala, und muss sagen, dass es mich doch wundert, da er damals so verschrien als nichtskönner, nun doch generft werden muss :>
ich sach da nur: l2p ;P


----------



## Strikêr°us (14. April 2008)

Naja denke dass sich FAST alle daran gewöhnt haben nen pala als guter dd umzuklatschen.
Mittlerweile hat sich der Paladin durch diverse upgrades auf das niveau anderer klassen begeben, sodass manche nun denken dass sie wieder runtergeschraubt werden sollten, da es die Gewohnheit so will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  für die palas!!!

Mfg Strikêr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (14. April 2008)

Hab cih was verpasst?können Palas jetzt dmg machen?oder wieso die Überschrift^^


----------



## Grobius (14. April 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wieso wundert mich bei dem Namen nicht wie die Überschrift ausgefallen ist ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In einer ordentlichen Demokratie müssen auch solche Aussagen erlaubt sein.

Zum Thema: Nicht tot zu bekommen, kann schon sein - dafür machen sie kein Damage!


----------



## Darkey91 (14. April 2008)

Das ist doch absoluter schwachsinn... Im 2on2 sind beispielsweise Palas keine besondere Bedrohung... Ihr Bubble kann jeder Priester dispellen, cast können gecanceld werden und hots oder spontanzauber sind für sie fremd. Dann noch schön im Massfear/Sheep o.s. halten und der sieg ist gewiss :/ 

PS: gimpe mit nem pve geskillten S-Priest durch die 2on2 Arena und fast jede Healaloladin- Kombo beißt gegen uns ins Gras


Ne andere tatsache ist die Sache mit den Dudus -.- 
Nicht sheepbar, nicht wirklich dispellbar, IMBA hots und dann doch noch dmg... Und nich zu vergessn denen ihr geiler Wirbelwind blubb

so far


----------



## skunkie (14. April 2008)

Wenn du den PALADIN so imba findest, dann spiel doch einen, vielleicht ändert das deine Meinung. Also ich würde gern einen Pala spielen, aber bitte keinen Blutelfen, das geht garnicht und Allianz ist nicht mein Revier. Ich muß selber lachen, wenn wir zu dritt einen Paladin kloppen, habe aber auch mit meinem Krieger einen Paladin solo gekillt, war sein Fehler, wer zu spät heilt, den bestraft das Leben. Aber wenn es dich beruhigt, z.B. Krieger gegen Magier, rate mal wer gewinnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber laßt mal den Paladin so stark, er soll schließlich auch Tank sein und denkt nicht immer an's PVP, denn im PVE gibt es meiner Meinung nach eine gute Balance.


----------



## Calathiel (14. April 2008)

ka ob ihc shcon geantwortet habe aber^^

Schoener Thread
Null Sinn
Kostenloses MIMIMI
Made my day

bye


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. April 2008)

Ich hab es mir erspart alles zu lesen.
Als Priester ssind die kein Stück imba. Ich mach ihm den
Schild weg und setze Stille bevor Heiliges Licht durch ist..
dann war´s das für gewöhnlich. Kriegt er aber den heal vorher
durch wirds schon happiger. Aber soooo Hart auch wieder nicht

MfG Schadoweye


----------



## Soulcatcher84 (14. April 2008)

ehrlicher pole mit eigenem auto sucht arbeit....

wenn du mir sagen kannst welche 3 fehler in diesem satz sind weisst du mit sicherheit dass palas nie und nimmer imba sind

als heiler = wenig bzw kein schaden

vergelter = endlich mal schaden dafür aber trotzdem leicht besiegbar

schutz = ausdauerkampf

also wenn du mal deinen zettel aktualisierst der zwischen deinen ohren hängt wo "Hirn" draufsteht dann wirst du merken dass du mal lernen solltest deine klasse zu spielen..

mfg Sniffler


----------



## Phobius (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...


Ähm erst gewhine dass Pala nichts drauf haben und nun soll man die Nerfen?

Ich bin strikt dagegen.
Palas sind NICHT Imba.
Man muss nur wissen wie man gegen sie vorgehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Gottesschild klauen ...
Mal mit Massenbannung (Priester) probiert?
Holt sogar nen mage aus dem Eisblock raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibbey (14. April 2008)

> Hatte mal ne lustige Situation im BG(arathibecken).
> Wir versuchen gerade die Schmiede einzunehmen, sind zu 5 dort. Wir hauen alle um, außer den Pala der noch übergelieben ist. Wir nehmen die Flagge ein, und hauen immer noch alle auf den Pala. Wir hauen und hauen und hauen auf ihn ein, da sind schon wieder 10 Minuten vergangen, und die meisten Allis waren schon wieder bei der Schmiede -.-..... Natürlich hatte er kein mana mehr, da freuen wir uns alle schon, und aufeinmal ups wieder alle Leben -.-
> Und dann sind wir gewipet weil die halbe Alli schon Schmiede war, und die Moral von der Geschicht?
> Palas gehören genervt, vor allem die verdammten Holy palas. Finde sowas lächerlich das man nicht einmal zu 5 einen einzigen scheiß Pala schafft.



lass mich raten... ihr seid 5 healdruiden gewesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanty (14. April 2008)

Blizzard PLS ! ! !


- gib jeder Klasse Platte

- Stealth

- ein Pet

- alle Meal atk´s

- und alle Spells die im Spiel vorhanden sind   

dann hat das Nerf geheule ein ende.......


----------



## Calathiel (14. April 2008)

Dann kannst auch einfahcn spiel proggen wo nur eine klasse drin is ...


----------



## toxtronic (14. April 2008)

________Das sagt alles über retri-Palas_________


----------



## Shrukan (14. April 2008)

gestern erst nen Kampf gegen nen s2/s3 Hexer und nen Holy Pala mit selbigen Equip.
Ich denk mir, ja baller ich als Jäger erst auf den Heiler...
joa zuverlässigen
gezielten Schuss, da mich der Hexer nicht wirklich angreift...
toll macht der nen Heal wars das schon wieder
dann baller ich echt alles raus was ich hab kriege den auf 60%
heilt der sich hoch mit nem Critheal stehe ich wieder da.
Ok... dann halt auf den Hexer, gezielten drauf, damit der Heal nicht so stark ist...
Kriege den auf 20% ist der Typ wieder hochgeheilt.
Ich war am Ende mit meinem Latein als MM Jäger...
ich habs einfach aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Wenn wer nen Plan hat wie man die am besten down kriegt, wenn die so ein Equip haben, private Nachricht wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bone91 (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



Bleib mir bitte mit deiner 1,2k Wertung weg Mr. Highskill!

Wenn du dich nicht über Druiden oder Warlocks beschwerst hast du scheinbar soviel Ahnung von PvP wie von deiner eigenen Klasse - also keine.
/flame off

Palas sind sogar noch relativ schwach, ihre Stärke liegt daran, dass man sie nicht so leicht cc'n kann.
Pala mit MS Warri zu vergleichen ist auch Mist. MS ist nicht rein DMG, sondern eben der so genannte MS-debuff, kniesehne und das dauergecharge was seinen Healer wegrennen lässt.
Bitte keine roxxor-Vids posten, die zeigen keine Schwächen - danke


----------



## toxtronic (14. April 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> gestern erst nen Kampf gegen nen s2/s3 Hexer und nen Holy Pala mit selbigen Equip.
> Ich denk mir, ja baller ich als Jäger erst auf den Heiler...
> joa zuverlässigen
> gezielten Schuss, da mich der Hexer nicht wirklich angreift...
> ...




Auf länge zocken und pala leechen?


----------



## Adenedhel (14. April 2008)

Also muss ganz ehrlich sagen das das blödsin ist da die healpala die stabilsten heiler in ini´s sind ie man hat keine andere klasse hält soviel aus wie der pala. im pvp must hlt einsehen das deine powwer zu schlecht ist.


----------



## Königalrik (14. April 2008)

also ich holy palas sind im pve die schlechtesten healer seit 2.4  im pvp denk ich auch weil der mage countert dann kannst so 8sec nix machen bis dahin biste auch down und noch für pvp es ist scheiß egal das der pala platte hat den jeder pvp spieler sollte abhärtung haben.

zum retri   wenn er zuschlägt kommen auch richtige crits raus aber er ist immer noch zu leicht zu besiegen den man kann ihn ständig fearen und eisfalle und so sachen und der retri heilt zuwenig!!!!!  schaut mal verstärker schamies heilen auch viel und machen dmg

wer palas zum imba findet sollte sich mal richtig informieren und spielen lernen


----------



## Brockie (14. April 2008)

ey wer sagt das palas keinen dam machen is der letzte gimp..sry is aber so..mach ma gegen s3 pala duell du honk...null plan ey...jo vielleichjt fürn priest..aber mach dat ma mitm schurken...xD

HF IN WORL OF CASTERCRAFT ^^

XD


----------



## Kiligen (14. April 2008)

So also Palas imba hallo das sind sehr schwache Heiler die sind so easy zu killen das man kaum skill braucht z.b taktik einer von euch dmg auf pala bis Gottesschild den Partner cc dann wenn du ein mage ist  fest frieren und oder sheepen und dann einfach full dmg pala die sind net imba son paladin ist gegen alles schwach haste schon mal je gegen holy disciplin gekämpft da haste was auszukauen man die können -60 % dmg machen , oder Shamis man erdung erdstoß erdbindung manaflut man alle klassen sind mit skill imba.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Vyborg schrieb:


> Irgendwie ncht ich spiel selbst Pala auf 70 und finde das man mich zwar nicht schell down kriegt ich aber dafür auch nicht SO mega viel schaden mache wenn du uns noch die bubbels und platte wegnimmst was ham wir dann noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nen Möchtegern-Verstärker?^^


----------



## agolbur (14. April 2008)

dieser thread der hier aufgemacht wurde hat doch nichts mit palas zu tun....
am nächsten tag kann es genau so gut ein hexer oder ein schurke sein

man munkelt killahunter (allein der name sagts schon) ist ein kleines kind das "stärker" als alle anderen sein will und wir sollen ihn dann am besten noch dafür anhimmeln -.-



tjoa l2p oder spiel dieses spiel einfach nicht

PS: ich rate mal wie dein twink heißt évîlshàdowdárkraougee


----------



## Königalrik (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nen Möchtegern-Verstärker?^^




ich weiß nicht ob du das ernst meinst aber ich sag trotzdem was dazu

der retri zumindest support meine meinung nach sehr gut   er bringt den ganzen raid mana wenn ein anderer pala mana siegel drauf haut und er bringt seiner 2%mehr schaden und 3%mehr crit was will man mehr?


----------



## Dusktumy (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...




Schon mal Drangedacht, das es an Dir selbst liegen könnte, das Du keinen Paladin Down bekommst?^

Man sollte niemals eine Klasse beürteilen wenn man diese nie selbst gespielt hat!


----------



## Tehodrakis (14. April 2008)

Da fällt mir noch ein palawitz ein :

was macht ein pala wenn et mit nem schlachtross vor nen hasen reitet ?

richtig: er schreit steigt ab verkneift sich ein kreischen und benutz ruhestein bevor er ohnmächtig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab ich hir irgendwo ma gelesen


----------



## Niggor (14. April 2008)

futureman lässt grüßen :X


----------



## ravenFlasH (14. April 2008)

Zu Imba?
Dann schau dir dir momentane Lage des Paladins im 2on2 und 3on3 Bracket an...
Btw. die Bubble kann sogar dispellt werden.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (14. April 2008)

war doch sicher von allen erwartet so ein thread... vergelter hatten vorher kaum abhärtung nu ham se welche und schon gibs die leute die keine ahnung haben von paladinen, ihrer klasse und dem spiel wow die sich beschweren das ja alle zu heftig sind....
ich bin ja für den illidan thread:
guten tag mein name is illidan und seit dem ich da bin hab ich ein problem, ich darf nicht crushen.... und diese heilung auf tanks sollte verboten werden, genau wie aggro, ich werde meines freien willens beraubt daher sollte ich blizzard ja echt mal vor gericht ziehen.

ne mal im ernst, imba is ansichtssache, nen lvl1er kann auch sagen wäää lvl70er sind so imba.... und wenn ein hunter so nen schmarn schreibt tut das wirklich weh, ok auch schon alleine der name tut weh.... aber wenn man irgendwas erreichen will und so viele argumente hervorbringt wie der te der sollte die schulbank nochmal fester drücken... sie sind imba weil ich se net totkrieg, und weil weil weil weil weil weil weil platte und gotteschild wegnehmen.... super argumente.... ich bin ja dafür das foren gebalanced werden weil es zu viele flamer und honks gibt... argumente sind da um sie net aufzuzählen vergesst das nie....


----------



## Serinara (14. April 2008)

Lieber Killahunter,

wenn dem Paladin das Gotteschild genommen wird, wird der Jäger zukünftig auf sein Pet verzichten müssen - merkste was?

Überhaupt macht es mich doch sehr nachdenklich in Zeiten von Abhärtung 400+ eine Plattenrüstung im PvP noch als Vorteil zu sehen.

Bei dem Namen wundert mich allerdings garnichts mehr.


----------



## Sequeira (14. April 2008)

Nabend,
einer der niveaulosesten Threads seit langem.
Behauptung: Palas zu IMBA !
Fazit: Nein


----------



## kotsos (14. April 2008)

Schere Stein papier? nur weil du keine palas umnutest heißt das nciht das sie zu imba sind
mit meinen shamie rock ich die weg wie Butter, aber mit meinen amge ich Probleme mit hunter und hexern aber lol deswegen sind die nicht gleich imba


----------



## Alaniel (14. April 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Dass du keine Ahnung hast ...
> 
> Es gibt auch so etwas was man als Lore bezeichnet. Von dem PvPler im Allgemeinen wenig halten. Du untermauerst das gerade noch weiter.
> Platte gehört zum Paladin, genau wie das Gottesschild.
> ...



meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. pve > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. April 2008)

kotsos schrieb:


> Schere Stein papier? nur weil du keine palas umnutest heißt das nciht das sie zu imba sind
> mit meinen shamie rock ich die weg wie Butter, aber mit meinen amge ich Probleme mit hunter und hexern aber lol deswegen sind die nicht gleich imba




ich verspreche dir, wenn wir hier in einem Schere, Stein, Papier - Forum wären, würden trotzdem fröhlich abwechselnd Threads entstehen mit dem Inhalt: Stein ist imba....neee Schere ist imbaaa...gaaa nicht Papier ist imba (aber nur in der Löschpapier Skillung)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellwalker79 (14. April 2008)

Also ich geb dem Te völlig recht !!!

Ich spiel nen 70er Vergelter und muss sagen, dass mir Bg gar keinen Spaß mehr macht, weil alle Gegner vor mir wegrennen wenn sie mich sehen, aber nicht schlimm, so kann ich mir bißchen ungestört die Landschaft anschauen.

Und PVE ist für mich schon lang kein Thema mehr !!! 
Wenn ich gefragt werde wie ich geskillt bin dann werd ich grundsätzlich nicht in Inis mitgenommen, weil die DD Klassen es nicht leiden können wenn so nen kackboon Pala an erster Stelle im DMG-Meter steht. 

Und Duelle 1on1 sag ich nur: als Vergelter kann ich 2 mal stunnen und somit haben gerade Jäger, die Abstand brauchen, gar keine Chance gegen mich. Deren Pet streichel ich nebenbei immer ein bissl.

In diesem sinne: Prost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luxtux (14. April 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nix gegen Palas, aber ich finde sie sind schon etwas imba.
> 
> - Angstblase (ich mag das Wort selbst auch nicht, weiss aber nicht wie des richtig heisst)
> - Heilen
> ...



naja, dann macht ihr 4-5 DD's aber mächtig was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es reicht ein priester für einen pala. manabrand heist das zauberwort.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Königalrik schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob du das ernst meinst aber ich sag trotzdem was dazu
> 
> der retri zumindest support meine meinung nach sehr gut   er bringt den ganzen raid mana wenn ein anderer pala mana siegel drauf haut und er bringt seiner 2%mehr schaden und 3%mehr crit was will man mehr?



10% mehr AP. 100+ Stärke. Beweglichkeit/WF. Kampfrausch. Feuerelementar. Giftreinungungstotem etc. pp.

Ein Vergelter kommt da noch lange nicht ran. Achja, die 3% crit bekommt man mit dem Beweglichkeitstotem auch hin.


----------



## Ilunadin (14. April 2008)

Schonmal gegen nen Pala gegen nen Waffenwarri,hexer,Mage,Verstärkershami,Schattenpriester kämpfen sehen?


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (14. April 2008)

Ach was!

Lasst doch die Schwuchteln weiter ihren Blutelf Pala spielen und kunstvoll auf ihrem Straußen reiten.

Ich find die zum Schießen lustig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielBVB (14. April 2008)

Is wohl eher nen verspäteter Aprilscherz...


----------



## Oselon (14. April 2008)

^^ Hallo Imba Pala ?? welches spiel spielst du sicher nicht wow ^^ nene hm ja palas einmal bubbel einmal voll heil und dann down hauen seh das problem nicht ^^


----------



## Loktor (14. April 2008)

Killahunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mehr muss ich nicht sagen, oder?


----------



## Shry (14. April 2008)

"Sind sie zu imba, bist du zu schwach..."

Entschuldigt die Phrasendrescherei, aber das musste raus.

Im Ernst, jeder Gegner ist schaffbar. Auch ein Paladin (wenngleich es auch meine... Hass-Angst... wie auch immer Gegner sind).
Muss man denn alles in zwei Schlägen down haben? Ich denke nicht. Bei einem Pala kommt es auf den Moment und auf die Anwendungen aller deiner Fähigkeiten an.
Gibt schließlich mehr Fertigkeiten als Pet losjagen und Schuss.

Wie einer meiner Vorgänger schon sagte... in der Arena den Pally im CC halten und dann, wenn der Rest seiner Truppe weg ist, kann man sich -gemütlich- dem Paladin widmen. Auch sein Mana hält nicht ewig.

Aber als Heiler im eigenen Team sind sie unbezahlbar.
*Gruß und Kuss an dieser Stelle an unseren Glitzer-Bubble Maker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


Und auch grüße an Fastfragger und Facemelt0r, deine Teamkollegen


----------



## AerobicClub (14. April 2008)

meine meinung dazu


----------



## unforgotten (14. April 2008)

keine klasse ist overpowered! man muss nur die schwächen nutzen und die hat jede klasse... wenn ich mich über nen dauer-killer ärgere dann spiel ich nen twink in der klasse... und schon kenne ich die schwachpunkte.
so als kleiner tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RED DEVIL (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



Oh man,jetzt geht das Geschrei wieder los...nächstemal sinds dann die Magier,oder was weis ich.
Nee mal im Ernst,wenn du es richtig anstellst bekommst auch nen Healpala down,is zwar nicht leicht,aber hin und wieder klappt das.Für mich isses in der Arena auch ne Hasskombi(Krieger/Schurke,Healpala und Hexer) und trotzdem hat unser Team auch schon sowas gepackt mit Firstkill Healpala.Aber wenn das gegnerische Team zu gut ist kannste eben nix machen ausser zu Lernen und viel üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## L.Shandro (14. April 2008)

mir fällt dazu nur eins ein:

mimimi...

mit ordentlich skill bekommt man alles tot, natürlich immer vorausgesetzt man hat skill (und hofft das der andere keinen hat^^)


----------



## Fillure (14. April 2008)

MIMIMI don´t Pimmel around!

Ganz ehrlich es ist zwar nervig gegen nen Pala 1on1 machn zu müssn aber hey was soll der Sch... eigentlich es gibt genau so klassen die einen Pala sehr gut down bekommen.

Und um ehrlich zu sein Arena brauch kein Mensch... mir gehts sowieso langsam auf die Nerven das man innerhalb von 1-2 Monaten auf den equipstand von T5 instanzen kommt mohne wirklich was zu können.
denkt mal dran das WOW eigtl als Pve spiel fungiert: soll heißen PvP sollte eigtl Zweitrangig sein.

Palas sind Raidtechnisch die Mainhealer und Tanken können se fast so gut wie Druiden/Krieger...mal bissl Skill vorausgesetzt.

Btw. haste schonmal darangedacht wie oft Palas / Krieger / Schurken genervt wurden wobei der Hunter Realtiv unangetastet geblieben ist?
Nein?. dacht ich mir

So long haut rein^^


----------



## Gimlikad (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



rofl. hör auf zu Spielen du obern00b

manchmal schäme ich mich echt für meine landsleute...

gruss


----------



## turageo (14. April 2008)

Sorry, aber ich gehe jetzt mal einfach davon aus, dass der Thread mit ner Wahrscheinlichkeit von 99,9 % PVP-bezogen ist. Klar, wir sind alle mal angep***t wenn wir den Kürzeren ziehen, aber muss denn jeder zweite der mal verliert, immer gleich diese "Ich hasse [Klasse einsetzen]"-Threads erstellen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Palas sind wohl runter zu kriegen und Hunter sind nicht so schlechte DDs, dass man das mit entsprechend Taktik und Teamkollege(n) nicht schaffen würde - wie bei allen anderen Klassen halt auch (siehe den Thread neulich über IMBA-Schurken).

Wenn's mit der bisherigen Taktik wie man dagegen vorgegangen ist nicht funzt, dann üb einfach so lange verschiedene Variationen durch bis Du die richtige gefunden hast.

Mal abgesehen von Deiner Herangehensweise an das Thema, sollte man vielleicht nicht immer gleich nach Nerfs für andre Klassen schreien. Es könnte ja mal gut sein, dass man keinen Bock mehr auf PVP hat und PVE in n Raid will und ich schätze da wär man vielleicht ganz froh wenn Heal-Palas auch wirklich heilen und Schurken und Hunter auch wirklich Damage machen können. Das sollten so einige von Euch mal vielleicht nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren (ja, ich mein diese ganzen Nerf-Klasse-Thread-Ersteller)...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg turageo


----------



## alexaner666 (14. April 2008)

ein paladin ohne gottesschild ist kein paladin mehr
man xD
willste als nächstes dem hexer seine dots nehmen oder was


----------



## Schizophreni (14. April 2008)

Pala macht nur dmg wenn das Equip stimmt, und der spieler skill hat, somit geh whinen...


----------



## Scofield-junior (14. April 2008)

pff wenn der pala in seine angstblase geht, dann soll er sich doch hochheilen. dann beginn ich von neuem schaden zu machen, wenn er sich dann nochmals heilen will gegenzauber casten und fertig 

vielleicht hast du als hunter probleme, dafür habe ich als mage probleme gegn nen hunter

mach ich deswegn n thread auf: Hunters zu IMBA?


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (14. April 2008)

Fillure schrieb:


> MIMIMI don´t Pimmel around!
> 
> Und um ehrlich zu sein Arena brauch kein Mensch... mir gehts sowieso langsam auf die Nerven das man innerhalb von 1-2 Monaten auf den equipstand von T5 instanzen kommt mohne wirklich was zu können.
> denkt mal dran das WOW eigtl als Pve spiel fungiert: soll heißen PvP sollte eigtl Zweitrangig sein.



Tja, mein Jung!

Da biste aber nicht mehr up tu date. PvE ist ein Ausläufer und Du solltest Dir langsam ein neues Spiel suchen, wenn Dich das stört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (14. April 2008)

Palas zu IMBA! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Raminator (14. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Tja, mein Jung!
> 
> Da biste aber nicht mehr up tu date. PvE ist ein Ausläufer und Du solltest Dir langsam ein neues Spiel suchen, wenn Dich das stört.
> 
> ...


alle spiele sind so wie wow.hör ganz auf^^


----------



## Annovella (14. April 2008)

Palas zu IMBA!

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (14. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Tja, mein Jung!
> 
> Da biste aber nicht mehr up tu date. PvE ist ein Ausläufer und Du solltest Dir langsam ein neues Spiel suchen, wenn Dich das stört.
> 
> ...



Tja mein Jung... ich missgönn Euch Euer PVP jedenfalls nicht (auch nicht Eure Epics - wie so mancher PVEler mit Sicherheit), allerdings erwart ich dafür auch n bissl Rücksicht auf die PVEler (womit das Spiel eigentlich angefangen hat erfolgreich zu werden). Das artet sonst nur wieder mal in nen PVE-kontra-PVP-Forumsstreit aus, was sich bisher noch nie als in irgendeiner Weise produktiv und sinnvoll herausgestellt hat.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (14. April 2008)

Wie ich solche Whine-Threads liebe... Immer hat irgendwer was zu jammern, dass irgendeine Klasse zu imba ist, nur, weil er ein paar Mal gegen einen solchen Spieler verloren hat... 

Es gilt immernoch: Skill > all. Von daher: Pala ist nicht mehr imba als die anderen Klassen auch, wenn man sie gut spielt. Selbst Palas kann man in der Arena gut um die Ecke bringen, wenn man gut spielt und weiß, was man tut. Es hängt auch alles vom Team ab, nicht nur vom einzelnen Spieler. Wenn man die Sache richtig angeht, und die richtige Teamkombo hat, ist es nicht schwer, den Pala alt aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## Avalanche (14. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Tja, mein Jung!
> 
> Da biste aber nicht mehr up tu date. PvE ist ein Ausläufer und Du solltest Dir langsam ein neues Spiel suchen, wenn Dich das stört.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, von wem Du diesen Bullshit hast, aber das ist absoluter Unsinn.

@Fellure #260: Wenn ich sowas schon höre... PvP equip ist vielleicht relativ leicht zu erreichen im Vergleich zu PvE-Equip, jedoch kannst Du beide Equip-Arten NICHT miteinander vergleichen. Ich nehme lieber einen T6-Equipten Spieler mit als 2 S3-Equipte Spieler. PvP-Equip ist im PvE-Bereich vielleicht zu gebrauchen, aber sicher nicht zu vergleichen mit dem PvE-Äquivalent. Von daher: Lieber ruhig sein, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Yagilius (14. April 2008)

Vyborg schrieb:


> Irgendwie ncht ich spiel selbst Pala auf 70 und finde das man mich zwar nicht schell down kriegt ich aber dafür auch nicht SO mega viel schaden mache wenn du uns noch die bubbels und platte wegnimmst was ham wir dann noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Palas sind nur dann "imba" wenn man die Klasse beherrscht :-) außer gegen den Hexenmeister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (14. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Tja, mein Jung!
> 
> Da biste aber nicht mehr up tu date. PvE ist ein Ausläufer und Du solltest Dir langsam ein neues Spiel suchen, wenn Dich das stört.
> 
> ...




Völlig richtig....MOMENTAN!

aber warte mal bis der Lich King da ist und wir alle wieder bei 0 sind


----------



## Keffti (14. April 2008)

nach alldem würde ich palas einfach als konkurrenzfähig bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arakhir (14. April 2008)

Pala ohne Gottesschild? Ich fänd das hätte keinen Witz, worüber soll ich mich als Krieger sonst bei denen Aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Hrbrt (14. April 2008)

Hab ich was verpasst, Palas imba ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selber spiele einen Pala und hab sowohl Heal als auch Dmg Equip Full Epic. Es wurde immer gesagt das VergelterPalas keinen Dmg machen, und teilweiße stimmt das auch. Ohne mein WF Totem bin ich im Raid gerade mal für die 3% crit und geskillten SdM gut. 

Und im Pvp hatte man seit 2.3 endlich faire Chancen gegen andere Klassen, aber imba ? Auf keinen Fall. 
OK man kann mit Glück einen Gegner in weniges Sekunden down bekommen, aber dazu muss der normale Angriff critten, Siegel des Befehls critten und proccen und mein Crusader Strike (Kreuzfahrerstoß) muss critten. Das passiert sehr selten, und wenn dann schreibt der Betroffene am nächsten Tag ins Buffed Forum das Palas imba sind...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit 2.4 wurde der Pala wieder genervt. Kein Spelldmg mehr ! D.h ich kann mich selber schlechter Heilen, Weihe macht weniger Dmg, Hammer des Zorns macht weniger Dmg, und vorallem macht mein Richturteil des Befehls, einer meiner HAUPTSPELLS weniger Schaden. Und was haben wir dafür bekommen ? Vor 2.4 hatte ich mit full S1 und S2 mehr Crit und mehr Waffenschaden, im Gegenzug habe ich um 94 Abhärtung mehr.... Das bekommen andere Klassen mir 3 oder 4 Teilen.

Und alle die meinen Gottesschild sei unfair: Ich bin für 12 (!!!)  sekunden unverwundbar und das alle 5 (!!!) Minuten. In einem normalem BG kann ich mein Gs vl 1-2 mal verwenden.  Und dann ?
Ok ich kann mich wieder komplett hocheilen, aber ohne Spelldmg brauch ich dazu soviel Mana, dass ich nach den 12 sekunden oom bin. Danach werde ich sowieso wieder fertig gemacht.

Zu den Stuns: Hammer der Gerechtigkeit dauert krasse 6 Sekunden! Und hat ja auch nur 1 min Cd. Das sind 54 sekunden in denen ich keine Cast unterbrechen oder sonst was kann. Außer mit Buße, die dauert aber auch nur 6 sekudne mit 1 min Cd und wird durch Dmg auch noch abgebrochen.

Möchte jetzt nicht mehr weiterschreiben der Post ist sowieso zu lange. Aber in dem Sinne: Palas sind meiner Meinung nach zurzeit die schwächste Klasse, also auf keine Fall imba.


----------



## The Heini (14. April 2008)

Brot zum Whine?


----------



## RazZerrR (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...


lol palas sterben sowieso nie xD pala is ne schisser klasse bubble an und hocheilen bla bla ... is meine meinung


----------



## Deryana (14. April 2008)

Hmm gerae als Jäger solltest du mit Palas kein problem haben

Du musst sie einfach nur dazu bringen zu denken:"SO und jetzt mache ich......nix mehr weil ich kein Mana mehr hab...." und das sollte für nen Hunter echt kein Ding sein


----------



## Caradim (14. April 2008)

Palas = Imba gegen manche klassen wenn man ihn spielen kann
schami vs. Pala = pala meist tot... (wegen counterspell)
Bm hunter nerven sowas von viel mit ihren dummen pets im bg das es einfach ne noobige klasse is...
hunter rennt weg pet attet und man bekommt auch net grad wenig dmg auf platte...
zudem wie schon angedeutet man kann zuhinterst stehen dann hat man aber schon 3 pets und mindestens 4 player am arsch...
also spellwirken = beinahe unmöglich...!!!
daher is der pala gut so
und von wegen 4k crit^^
es gibt palas die haun mit zorniger n crit von 7k auf ne platte rein dazu noch n crit von 1.5-2.5k mit sdb+cs^^


----------



## Outi (14. April 2008)

Wenn man seine Klasse spielen kann, kann man jeden besiegen. Es gewinnt also immer nur der bessere. Eqipt ist da zweitrangig.


----------



## Caradim (14. April 2008)

leider nich immer so...
n pala mit stoff gegen n platten warri = pala no chance^^


----------



## Hrbrt (14. April 2008)

> es gibt palas die haun mit zorniger n crit von 7k auf ne platte rein dazu noch n crit von 1.5-2.5k mit sdb+cs^^



Das schaffen die aber auch nur mit Zornige Vergelung + Trinkets + Berserk buff usw. Sind 70-80 % mehr Dmg je nach Trinket. Und der höchste Crit den ich je gesehen habe waren 5k, von 7k is da ganricht die Rede.


----------



## Praion (14. April 2008)

Leute seht das mal anders:

stell dir mal vor du spielst zufällig mal mit einem Paladin zusammen in einem Arena-Team und merkst das der heal extrem lang braucht bis er da ist wenn er überhaupt kommt da er ja ohne Bubble und nur mit Schwerer-Rüstung da steht. 

also wtf weg mit der Platte und den Bubbles ich wete du heulst wenn du net geheilt wirst 

P.S.: denke erst bevor du einen Thread eröffnest


----------



## Serephin (14. April 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich...so ein Schwachsinn.

Ich spiel selber einen Heal Pala in der Arena, er hat noch ned viel Abhärtung, knappe 200. Aber was ich so gemerkt habe ist echt übel. Die Bubble ist der einzige Schutz wenn die weg ist hast du verloren. Beim Mage bekommste nen Counterspell reingedrückt, Priester macht Manabrand und Stille, Hunter kann dir Mana absaugen, Schurke hält dich im Stun usw. Wenn ich nur für Arena nen Healer machen würde, wär das definitiv ein Dudu... die sind Imba.

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Derrty (14. April 2008)

Schwarzerkübel schrieb:


> @killahunter: cremiges l2p
> 
> palas sind cc opfer^^



Segen der freiheit, insigne, angstblase,... *hust*


----------



## Hadez6666 (14. April 2008)

Vyborg schrieb:


> Irgendwie ncht ich spiel selbst Pala auf 70 und finde das man mich zwar nicht schell down kriegt ich aber dafür auch nicht SO mega viel schaden mache wenn du uns noch die bubbels und platte wegnimmst was ham wir dann noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


einen Holypriester dem der Schadensbaum geklaut wurde


----------



## Xozor (14. April 2008)

also als Hexer sind Pallas nicht imba (spreche jetzt nur für meine Klasse ) las sie doch wie sie sind das macht das Spiel nur etwas schwerer und wenn man erst ma anfangen würde Klassen zu verschlechtern wir es nicht lang dauert bis die nächsten  kommen und sagt Hexer sind zu imba oder so nee nee alles so lassen


----------



## Nisite (14. April 2008)

Keks zum Whine?  :-)


----------



## Solvâr (14. April 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> Bm hunter nerven sowas von viel mit ihren dummen pets im bg das es einfach ne noobige klasse is...
> hunter rennt weg pet attet und man bekommt auch net grad wenig dmg auf platte...
> zudem wie schon angedeutet man kann zuhinterst stehen dann hat man aber schon 3 pets und mindestens 4 player am arsch...
> also spellwirken = beinahe unmöglich...!!!
> ...



OMG sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört ... 

1. hunter is keine n00bige klasse
2. bei arkaner schuss kannste auch 5 millionen rüssi machen das is nämlcih spellschaden -.-"
3. wenn du gut spielen kannst lässt du dich nciht kiten (gibt so ein siegel dass bewegungseinschränkende effenkte bannt ;-) )
4. zauberwirken --> bubbl?? der pala hat doch so um die 100?? /ironie off
5. 7k krit ?? >.< vllt vollgebuffed und mit bufffood tränken etc.
6.handauflegen gibts auch noch... für die die nur jede stunde 1 duell machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pimpler (14. April 2008)

wenn du dem Pala die bubbel und platte weg nimmst wiesollen wir dann tanken?
wir machen schon sau wenig dmg halten weniger aus als ein krieger und heilen schlechter als ein priester

lass uns doch das bischen wp wir haben (ich spiel pala auf 70 als hab für dd und tank eq)


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2008)

erraldstyler schrieb:


> Alle, aber auch wirklich ALLE Klassen sind gut ausbalanciert!



AHAHAHHAHAHAHHA *wegschmeiß* *vomstuhlrofl* 

Der war wirklich gut...

AHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Nensy (14. April 2008)

KILLAHUNTER PEWPEW ICH WURDE GEPWND UND NU MUSS ICH WHINEN....

spendet ihm keine Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Solvâr (14. April 2008)

kyragan keine ahnung was du spielst aber mit ausbalanciert meint man nicht dass man gegen jede andere klasse zu 50 % gewinnt und zu 50 % verliert...

es is schere stein papier prinzip.. wenn du hunter bist kannste kreiger locker kiten aber gegen schurken isses schwieriger .....


----------



## Zer0X (14. April 2008)

Schonmal mitgekriegt das palas seid 2.4 voll im Arsch sind und eh noch nie richtig gemact worden sind^^ (Retris)


----------



## Calmituron (14. April 2008)

Ich finde dass Palas eindeutig NICHT overpowered sind, jede klasse hat seine vor und nachteile, zb das riesenmanko am pala ist der fehlende aoe heal... bei bossen mit fast nur aoe dmg sind die einfach nicht so imba... 2. im pvp sind paladine klar gut, aber ich habe einige zeit mit nem schurken zusammen gemacht (bin firemage, war da noch frost) und viele palas kippen da nach der angstblase instant um.... 

naja ist meine meinung, ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass sie definitiv die besten healer auf ein target sind aber beim gruppenheal schlichtweg versagen... 

MFG Calmituron


----------



## FrustmaN (14. April 2008)

uhrzeit der erstellung und name des TE sagen doch denke ich alles, grad ausm kindergarten raus, mal wieder mitm be-legolas und coolem namen in der arena gewesen und wieder voll auf die mütze bekommen, also schnell mal einen tread erstellt, morgen kommt der nächste daß doch priester unfair sind weil die schrei und heal haben, und übermorgen sind dann die anderen klassen dran

sry für die maßlose übertreibung aber mehr als ironie fiel mir nicht ein

@te nicht beleidigt sein, lt arenaliste führt da ein huntaaaaaa, also bist die roxxor-klasse in person und dalle zittern vor dir *virtuell verbeug und in ehrfurcht erzitter*


----------



## Calmituron (14. April 2008)

erraldstyler schrieb:


> Alle, aber auch wirklich ALLE Klassen sind gut ausbalanciert!



In welcher welt lebst du eigentlich? Und glaubst du das ernsthaft?...
Wenn du unter "ausbalanciert" verstehst dass jede klasse irgendwas kann sag ich dir nur dass der sinn vom spiel namens world of warcraft ist.... schon mal als fire mage gegen nen shadowsteprouge gewonnen? Meiner meinung nach würde es ja reichen wenn man zumindest mit einer skillung ne chance gegen manche "besseren" klassen hat aber so ist es eben nicht... kill mal mit nem shamy nen rouge, ohne dass der shamy sein full season3 anzieht und der rouge unbewaffnet kämpft.... wtf? AUSBALANCIERT.... xD

MFG Calmituron


----------



## Cael (14. April 2008)

erst heißt es: "omg paladine sind sooooo schwach; blizz bitte bufft sie doch damit der dmg-output höher wird...blablabla..."

und jez aufeinmal sind sie zu stark? 

langsam nervts echt...entscheidet euch mal...


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Calmituron schrieb:


> In welcher welt lebst du eigentlich? Und glaubst du das ernsthaft?...
> Wenn du unter "ausbalanciert" verstehst dass jede klasse irgendwas kann sag ich dir nur dass der sinn vom spiel namens world of warcraft ist.... schon mal als fire mage gegen nen shadowsteprouge gewonnen? Meiner meinung nach würde es ja reichen wenn man zumindest mit einer skillung ne chance gegen manche "besseren" klassen hat aber so ist es eben nicht... kill mal mit nem shamy nen rouge, ohne dass der shamy sein full season3 anzieht und der rouge unbewaffnet kämpft.... wtf? AUSBALANCIERT.... xD
> 
> MFG Calmituron


und genau wegen solchen "Mimimi ich hab keine Chance gegen [RandomKlasse]" doktort Blizz wie bescheuert an allem rum und zerstört damit den PvE kontent immer mehr....


----------



## Muti (14. April 2008)

Sry aber das ist wieder so ein "Whiner Thread"...

Geh ins Offi Forum.
Da wirst du auch nichts erreichen, aber da liest es Blizz wenigstens.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (14. April 2008)

Alle in das offizielle Blizzardforum gehen und dafür Voten, dass alle Klassen abgeschafft werden und es nur noch eine Einheitsklasse gibt, die Heilt, DMG macht und Tankt. Und das alles gleichzeitig. Dann hört der Schei... auf mit: Welche Klasse ist die beste, wer macht am meisten DMG und welche ist am imbasten und sollte doch dringend abgeschaft oder genervt werden...

Vote for EINHEITSKLASSE... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schwachsinnige Themen...


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Dann hört der Schei... auf mit: Welche Klasse ist die beste, wer macht am meisten DMG und welche ist am imbasten und sollte doch dringend abgeschaft oder genervt werden...
> 
> Schwachsinnige Themen...


Jepp genau so sieht aus!
Bin ich 100%ig deiner Meinung!


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (14. April 2008)

Aleksio schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es schon die 16. Seite.
> 
> /close



Mit Doppelposts schaffen wir bestimmt noch Seite 100  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynillo (14. April 2008)

Hi

Ich habe nun die ersten 5 Seiten durchgelesen und bin natürlich eurer Meinung.
Will nur sagen, dass ihr seht, der TE hat wohl nicht so viel Ahnung und ist vielleicht noch ein Kind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ihr seht alle, dass es schon etwa 8 Seiten bis jetzt sind und in jeder Antwort der TE fertig gemacht wird.
Ich möchte ihn ja nicht beschützen oder so, wir sollten ihn jetzt lieber das verkraften lassen.^^


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Mit Doppelposts schaffen wir bestimmt noch Seite 100
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber wollen wir das wirklich... o.O


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (14. April 2008)

Wynillo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe nun die ersten 5 Seiten durchgelesen und bin natürlich eurer Meinung.
> Will nur sagen, dass ihr seht, der TE hat wohl nicht so viel Ahnung und ist vielleicht noch ein Kind.
> ...



OH großer Gott!
Du bist zu vernünftig für dieses Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stüssy (14. April 2008)

1. platte kann man nicht weg nehmen,war in w3 schon so
2. bubble kann man nicht wegnehmen,war in w3 schon so

ich find paladin ist eh ne sehr w3 basierende klasse 
in w3 war die bubble abern icht imba^^


----------



## Jaq (14. April 2008)

palas sind nicht imba. habe ab und zu mühe gegen einzelne hexenmeister!


----------



## fabdiem (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also fasse zusammen:

warlock ist imba, warri ist imba, dudu ist imba, schurke ist imba, pala ist imba?

aber kommen wir zum schluss:

wer sind wir, wo sind wir und wo ist unser blablatt


----------



## Vreen (14. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind?




mag sein, aber sie sind auch hässlich und uncool


----------



## FrustmaN (14. April 2008)

Zitat: "...je mehr ihr einen nerf woll desto mehr bekommt ihr einen buff...."

*heul* mages sind soooo imba, nerft sie *wähhhh*

<< spielt mage^^ (wenns doch soo einfach wär)

wahrscheins haben wird den TE nur falsch verstanden , in wahrheit ist der name eine finte und er ist selbst paladin und versucht so blizzard dazu zu bringen daß er ein kleines wenig verbessert wird ( blase hält 59 sec mit 1 min cooldown ?)


----------



## Toktar (14. April 2008)

wieso regt ihr euch überhaupt auf? Als ob Blizz den Palas die Platte/Bubble wegnehmen würde... DAS macht doch den Pala, zumindest die Platte, genau aus... Da können noch so viele heulen, vor allem wenns nicht in einem BlizzForum ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem kannst du nicht einfach irgendwelche Gegner mit dir vergleichen, die müssten schon das gleiche Equipment haben um eine Aussage über die Balance zu haben, dann gibt es noch das Wort skill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach ja und stell dir vor, Glück spielt bei manchen Kämpfen auch eine (riesen) Rolle... ist ja immerhin wow über was hier gesprochen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (14. April 2008)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> blubb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign close plx^^


----------



## Spineshank (14. April 2008)

Find es immer wieder sehr amüsant, dass viele noch immer nicht wissen das JEDE Klasse in wow eine Konterklasse hat...

Also kann ich nur das standart gebrabbl in diesem thread von mir lassen:
l2p
deinstall wow
alt+F4 dann is der pala instant down, versuchs einfach

Für alle die noch immer nicht wissen wie sie ihre Klasse spielen sollen oder was genau ihre rolle in wow darstellen sollte, ich hab da für manche klassen lehrreiche videos gefunden. 

viel spaß damit und schön aufpassen

Paladin
Jäger
Priester
Schurke
Magier
Krieger
Druiden

Für die anderen Klassen hab ich leider noch keine Guides gefunden. wenn ihr welche habt wäre ich froh wenn sie einer posten könnte. thx

euer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2008)

Hmm.. haben wir jetzt alle Klassen durch?

Also fassen wir zusammen:

Paladin ist zu Imba
Druiden sind zu Imba
Hexer sind zu Imba
Magier sind zu Imba
Jäger sind zu Imba
Schurken sind zu Imba
Shamanen sind zu Imba


Krieger und Priester fehlen noch. 

Wer macht noch die letzten 2 Threads?


Also wenn alle zu Imba sind, dann hätten wird doch ein super Gleichgewicht, da ja alles gleich stark sind.


----------



## Invoke (15. April 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Vote for EINHEITSKLASSE...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Machts wie in Ultima Online! Skillpunkte verteilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hört das gewhine vielleicht mal auf.


----------



## Tyrael/Leonce (15. April 2008)

Palas sind eigentlich opfer in arena.... man nehme einen priest, oder mage/hexer. Was kann der pala da noch machen?????
Die Antwort:
a) Wenn ein Priest (egal shadow oder diszi) dabei ist der auch einigermaßen seine klasse spielen kann, bekommt der pala keinen heal durch bis auf einen lichtblitz
b)Wenn ein Mage/Hexer dabei ist wird der pala einfach im cc gehalten... bis er bubblet, ist das geschehen macht er 3 heilige lichter die bubble is weg und er ist tot...


man kann heal palas mit jeder klasse besiegen und leicht im cc halten... die bubble ist das einzig gute, er bekommt dann nämlcih ein paar heals durch aber ist net so dragisch... inzwischen target wechseln, wenn die bubble weg ist stirbt ein pala immer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja das wollte ich nur einmal so sagen


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. April 2008)

Rofl!

Arena weiß ich net spiele ich nicht!

Aber im Bg gehn die genauso schnell down wie Krieger oder andere!

Ich nehme mal an du spielst hunter!

Den dürfte das ja genauso wenig ein problem sein; da dir unterdrückender schuß wie streuschuß zur verfügung stehn um seine heals aufzuhalten. Fallen im einsatz wie die schlangenfalle und er braucht ewig um den heal durch zubekommen

Also wie du bemerkst palas sind keineswegs unbesiegbar und schon gar net Healpalas was packt der den fürn schaden aus.


----------



## Melethron (15. April 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Paladine, sagt der eine zum anderen: "Und du, machst du auch kein Schaden?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invoke (15. April 2008)

Wieviele Paladine braucht es um eine Glühbirne auszuwechseln? Gar keine - Paladine stehen auf Darkrooms.... ja ja ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares 1887 (15. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



Ja wunderbar und nachher hört blizz auf solche kinder wie dich und wir sind nur noch sturiele heiler weit hinter den priestern, druiden und schamis in der heilerleiste... also klappe zu und hör auf zudenken!


----------



## Ouna (15. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Aber im Bg gehn die genauso schnell down wie Krieger oder andere!


Duell?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag WS als Flaggenträger mit meinem Defpala. Da brauchts noch nicht man MaxHP Gear, da tuts schon n Staminabuff und sdk und schon haben die lieben Allis 20k life zum runterkloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Metadron72 (15. April 2008)

countern und vom priester die bubble wegnehmen lassen, gut ist


----------



## ~~Mishra's Factory~~ (15. April 2008)

so imba sind die auch wieder nicht.... Palas sind voll die CS-Opfer schlecht hin, weil sie nur ab und zu einen holyshock haben..... könen nichtma en Intant zünden so wie dudu,schamie.....

wenn man die gut pummelt,kickt, erdschockt,,etc.... sind die gezwungen bubble zu usen. Das ist ja meistens auch das ziel, weil wenn Palas keine bubble mehr haben sind sie , aus meiner Sicht, schon besiegt.


Gutes Teamwork besiegt eh alles.....

Ich z.B habe mit meinem s1 Equip eine 2.3k Wertung hingekriegt im 2n2...Teamwork sei dank.


----------



## Dranosso (15. April 2008)

7Olorin7 schrieb:


> 1. schnell close
> 
> 2. whine^^
> 
> 3. musst du nem pala nur sein mana entziehen und dann schauen wie schnell der down geht^^


 

Du musst nem Magier, Priester, Hexenmeister, jäger, Schamane... sein mana entziehen und sehen wie er noch schneller down geht!!!!!


----------



## Shênya (15. April 2008)

Machts doch einfach: Jede Klasse ist Imba, genauso wie jede Klasse ein opfer ist. Es kommt immer auf die Skillung und Charakterbeherrschung an. Teilweise natürlich auch equipsache.

Aber es gilt nunmal überall das Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip. Eine Schere schlägt nunmal keinen Stein, hat dafür wieder richtig Vorteile gegen ein "Papier". alles klar soweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. April 2008)

Dranosso schrieb:


> Du musst nem Magier, Priester, Hexenmeister, jäger, Schamane... sein mana entziehen und sehen wie er noch schneller down geht!!!!!


Mage -> Evocation
Warlock -> Life Trap
Hunter -> Aspect of the Viper
Shaman -> Manaflood Totem

Und was macht der Pala??

mfg Gabriel


----------



## Invoke (15. April 2008)

Blutelfenpaladin = Arkaner Strom


----------



## Apophi$ (15. April 2008)

Warum führt ihr eine Unterhaltug mit einem der soooo einen einfallsreichen Nick hat? und sich anscheinend von nem Holypala umnuken lässt *fg* 

Und @ Killahunter <<muh^^ Du hast vergessen den Segen der Freihiet zu streichen da kann der pöse pöse pala auch noch an deinem pet vorbeiflitzen sowas aber auch -.-


----------



## Te-Rax (15. April 2008)

Invoke schrieb:


> Machts wie in Ultima Online! Skillpunkte verteilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leider hat Blizzard das Spiel schon so Kinderfreundlich gemacht damit man nicht zu blöd ist skillungen zu verteilen und von allem und jeden gebasht wird. Sogar mit der jetztigen skillverteilung ist das der Fall.
Blizzard lieben ihre Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (15. April 2008)

ich find solche beschwerden lächerlich...
seit bc sind palas besser geworden bzw gute heiler waren sie vorher schon...
aber vergelter machen inzwischen auch schaden...was sie vor bc nich wirklich getan haben
aber ich finde diese beschwerden darüber lächerlich
vorher haben sie alle ausgelacht und jetzt wo sie ernstzunehmende gegener sind beschweren sich die leute
und selbst als rogue kriegt man n pala down wenn man zB vanished wenn er bubbled und die richtigen gifte used...
also is die diskussion überflüssig
jede klasse hat ihre schwachstellen egal obs rogues palas oder mages sind
deswegen hat das spiel ja auch den reiz das man eine an und für sich im 1gg1 überlegene klasse doch besiegt
das macht für mich den reiz im pvp aus

also 
/vote 4 close


----------



## Mitzy (16. April 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Hatte mal ne lustige Situation im BG(arathibecken).
> Wir versuchen gerade die Schmiede einzunehmen, sind zu 5 dort. Wir hauen alle um, außer den Pala der noch übergelieben ist. Wir nehmen die Flagge ein, und hauen immer noch alle auf den Pala. Wir hauen und hauen und hauen auf ihn ein, da sind schon wieder 10 Minuten vergangen, und die meisten Allis waren schon wieder bei der Schmiede -.-..... Natürlich hatte er kein mana mehr, da freuen wir uns alle schon, und aufeinmal ups wieder alle Leben -.-
> Und dann sind wir gewipet weil die halbe Alli schon Schmiede war, und die Moral von der Geschicht?
> Palas gehören genervt, vor allem die verdammten Holy palas. Finde sowas lächerlich das man nicht einmal zu 5 einen einzigen scheiß Pala schafft.



Erstens- es heißt "generft" wenn schon... "genervt" ist was anderes. Wenn schon whinen, dann bitte richtig, ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweitens: Ihr habt zu fünft einen Holy Pala nicht down bekommen? LOL!
Was seid Ihr denn für Leute? Ihr wisst schon das man das heilen auch silencen kann? Soziemlich jede Klasse hat stun bzw. silence FÄhigkeiten- ich würde die an Eurer Stelle nutzen. Ansonsten ist es kein Wunder das Ihr Ihn nicht down gekriegt habt. Ich kann dazu nur sagen- wenn Ihr es zu fünft nicht schafft, l2p!!!


----------



## Yhoko (16. April 2008)

Mazzader schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, ich stimme dem TE absoooolut zu. Man sollte den Palas Platte wegnehmen, aber nicht schwere Rüstung geben, nein Stoff, sind ja Casterfuzzis. Weiterhin sollte man ihnen selbstverständlich die Bubble wegnehmen, ist schliesslich ja völlig overpowered. Weiterhin sollte man ihnen die Siegel, Segen, Healzauber und den Hammer (der betäubt wegnehmen).
> Aber nicht zu vergessen sollte man den Shamys noch die Schocks, die Heals und die Totems wegnehmen, den Schurken sollten nur noch graube Dolche zur verfügung stehen, die Wl's dürfen keine Pets, Dots oder Schattenblitze nützen könnnen, sie haben schliesslich ja noch Feuerzauber. Den Mages sollte man nur erlauben, die Casts der Magieschule zu usen, die sie nicht gespecct haben (also Feuermage darf nur Arkan- und Eiszauber nutzen), weiterhin sollte man den Kriegen jegliche Attacken ausser Autohit und zauberreflektion wegnehmen.
> Die Druiden sollten sich ab jetzt nur noch in eine Form bewegen können (d.h. entweder Bär, Katze oder Taurengestalt, Switch zw. Taurengestallt/Katze nicht möglich) und sie dürfen nur noch mit Insektenschwarm angreifen. Die Priester dürfen nur noch Rang 1 Zauber usen.
> Ah ja, da ich annehme dass der TE ein Jäger (hab ich von seinem äusserst Phantasievollen Namen Huntakiller mal abgeleitet) sollten ab jetzt alle Jäger ausser dem TE nur noch im Nahkampf angreifen und keine Pets besitzen.
> ...


----------



## djpadi (16. April 2008)

ja, die klasse ist zu imba... und diese....
dann spiel halt auch n pala^^
ich sag nur: http://youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Palatinus (16. April 2008)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Also ich muss ehrlich sagen .. die Vergelter werden mitterweile auch mehr als derbe :/
> Ich habe n kumpel der spielt einen s2/s3 vergelter mit dem s2 schwert , und wenn der Zornige Vergeltung reinhaut.. drückt er mir 4k crits rein.. die machen mit dem richtigen equip das doppelte wie n ms warri!
> Ich finde der 30% mehr dmg buff sollte bissl mehr CD haben als 3 minz..
> Das soll nicht heißen das ich sie zu overpowered finde, aber ich finde das Pala`s als Gegner langsam echt hart werden
> ...



Man man, wenn ihr schon keinen Plan habt dann stellt bitte keine Behauptungen in den "Raum", ein Off-Warri mit 2-Einhandschwertern macht genauso dmg, das net zu knapp, wie einer mit´ner 2-Handwaffe, die so nebenbei auch mit 3-4,5 k criten! Natürlich mit dem passenden Equip, wenn du natürlich noch grün und blau bist, brauchste dich net wundern wenn dir ein lila pala ´nen 4k crit reindrückt.  
Nun zum Thema.
Jede Klasse hat ihre Stärker, wie der Rouge die Verstohlenheit, der Warlock das Fearen usw., also warum willst du den Palas die Platte und die Blase nehmen? Ich selber spiele einen Holypala und unbesiegbar ist der mit Sicherheit nicht und ganz nebenbei ist das keine Klasse. Und mal im Ernst, wenn dich das stört dann fighte einfach nicht gegen einen Pala.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mal ehrlich, wenn du gegen einen einzelnen Holypala verlierst, solltest dir vielleicht ne andere Klasse aussuchen die du vielleicht besser beherrschst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok sry, das war jetzt schon bisschen arg aber letztenendes ist es leider so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße.....


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



ich würd ihnen schild wegnehmen die gayb811 können so eins eh ned halten .. und 2h waffe sowiso
palas mit 1h waffe und ner blume fänd ich schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (16. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich würd ihnen schild wegnehmen die gayb811 können so eins eh ned halten .. und 2h waffe sowiso
> palas mit 1h waffe und ner blume fänd ich schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Pala mit ner Waffe?
Ist ja uuuuuur unfair. Ich finde der sollte in der MH ein Kopfkissen, und in der OH ein Blatt papier tragen.
Das wäre dann Fairer

Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: achtung vll ist etwas ironie dabei o.O


----------



## Daaanii (16. April 2008)

buddabrot schrieb:


> warum sollte man? oder soll man den schurken das schleichen wegnehmen?



eh das wär man ne idee ^^

palas sin zwar schwer down zu bekommen grad als heal aber so schlimm isses nich ich mein lieber "BLizzar Nerft diese shice *sry für den ausdrück* Heal Dudus...die gehn wirklich nich down da bin ich inna arena echt am verzweifeln..-.-"


----------



## Hangatyr (16. April 2008)

@TE, dein Name sagt eigentlich alles aus.


Man bekommt auch nen Paladin auf die Plattenbewehrten Knie.


Aber Blizzard sei Dank, dropt Skill in keiner Instanz und gibts auch nicht für Ehre.


----------



## Ashnaeb (16. April 2008)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Aber Blizzard sei Dank, dropt Skill in keiner Instanz und gibts auch nicht für Ehre.



lol, sehr schön formuliert...

Im Übrigen gilt ja wirklich Stein, Schere und Papier. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Blizz das Balancing sehr genau überwacht.

Trotzdem muss ich zugeben, dass Palas und Jäger in der Arena meine Angstgegner sind (als Schurke). Mein Mage hat dagegen vor nix Angst....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sladi (16. April 2008)

Hallo Leute.. 

Der Pala darf alles behalten nur einz nicht, sie dürfen nicht so schnell weglaufen können. Nur so überleben sie, und laufen das können sie gut. Blase und weg sind sie.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escado/Lorkha (16. April 2008)

Heal Palas sind in der Hinsicht gut in arena dass sie viel rüstung haben. Krieger mit schlechtem equip waynen einfahc immer. Aber gut wer aht schon mit schlechtem equip ne chance gegen s3 d00ds? naja und die s3 leute haben sowieso rüstungs ignore und scharfrichter. Naja und Palas sind in der Hinsicht auch ziemliche opfer da sie nur 1 instant haben der (bei nem 1,3 k +heal pala) so für 1,4k healt. ein counterspell und der pala kann NICHTS benutzen. alle spells sind der klasse heilig untergeordnet und somit disabled (gemeint ist die spruch klasse wie arkan, natur, feuer, eis, schatten). Daher sind heal palas eher nicht so gut wie priester oder dudus.

Und retris sind abartig geil. Aber auch die sind nicht unbesiegbar aber mal im gegensatz zu den alten witzuen mal ziemlich abartig. So ziemlich gute DD klasse mit guten outburst und genug fähigkeiten sich aus ccs zu befreien. Ihnen die Bubble oder die Platte zu nehmen hätte nur 1 effekt. KEINER würde mehr pala im pvp spielen. Warum auch wenn er nach 3 sek umklappt und der spieler am PC seine tastatur zerschlägt und dann nur noch rumschreit "ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNAMENT SPIELEN....WO IST DER ESCAPE KNOPF?"

Spass beseite eigentlich sind arena spiele relativ fair. alles nur eine frage des set ups. und selbst ungewöhnliches set ups können durch gutes zusammenspielen und gutem equip hohe wertungen erreichen.


----------



## VILOGITY (16. April 2008)

Undo schrieb:


> dann spiel mal n jäger .... oder noch besser n schurke... dann weiß du was imba ist..
> das sind die einfachsten klassen im spiel.
> 
> also ich hab auch n 70 er pala.. habe aber gegen alle klassen schwer zu kämpfen da ich leider kein gutes equipment habe.



Schurke....... Stun Stun Stun Stun Du bist Tod.......
Ok, wo war der Kampf ? Ach ja Stealth vergessen so das man keine Chance hat zu reagieren...... 

Hunter ? Drückt der mehr als 2-3 Tasten.

Beispiel 
Kriegsh. Hunter Noob steht unten am FH sieht mich, ich geh zurück bis zum Wagen und er trifft mich obwohl er mich gar nicht mehr sehen kann.
Jo so spielt man wenn man Skill hat.
Und zu all den Boons hier die was gegen Palas sagen.......
Ja es ist richtig das ein Pala mit einem Schlag nicht 4k Schaden bei jedem Schlag macht und das ein Gegner auch mal länger als 1 min dauert.
Vor allen Dingen muss man beim Pala eben mehr als..... PET drauf und aus sicherer Entfernung bissl schiesen machen.
Darum spielen die Kinder ja auch ihre IMBA Chars wie Schurke..BM Hunter im PvP ( Stealth und Stun Stun etc.....)
Und deswegen flennen auch die Kinder als erstes rum wenn ihr geliebter IMBA Char nicht mehr alles und jeden in 30 sec zerlegen kann einen nerf bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer D2 mal ne Zeit gespielt hat, der weis wovon ich rede.........
Sag nur Barbar.... und sein WW..... 
2 Tasten IMBA Char......... bis zum Nerf......

Ach und.
Ich weis ja nicht wo ihr spielt, aber auf dem Schattenbrand Realmpool sind einige Vergelter mit 2 H Schwert unterwegs die gehen ab wie die Katz, die kloppen einen Platt wie ein Schnitzel.


----------



## shadow_zero (16. April 2008)

> Ach und.
> Ich weis ja nicht wo ihr spielt, aber auf dem Schattenbrand Realmpool sind einige Vergelter mit 2 H Schwert unterwegs die gehen ab wie die Katz, die kloppen einen Platt wie ein Schnitzel.



weißt du zufällig noch wer das war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum thema:

ich find nicht dass pala imba sind.
die, die rumflennen dass sie keinen pala down kriegen, können entweder die klasse nicht richtig spielen oder fallen in das "Papier-Stein-Schere-System".

freu mich schon auf wotlk, wenn vergelter wieder bisschen gebufft werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duncon (16. April 2008)

Man was für ein Heul Thread hier.

Wer behauptet Palas sind imba der hat gar keine Ahnung von einem Pala oder wie man ihn überhaupt spielt oder was seine Schwächen sind. 

Könnte hier eingies rein schreiben, da ich alle drei möglichen Skillungsbäume getestet habe. 

Ich kann den ewigen Nörglern nur sagen, schaut Euch den Paladin Thread im Blizz Forum an. Dann versteht Ihr es endlich wo die Stärken und Schwächen sind. Meines Erachtens ist noch viel beim Paladin zu tun.

Manaregg bzw. ein mittlerer Heilspruch. Schadensoutput beim Holy und Vergelter erhöhen. Mal ehrlich als Holy kannste farmen nahezu knicken. Siehste nen ollen WL der holt sich 3 Mobs in der Zeit wo Du als Holy einen runternagelst. Viel mehr sollten alle Klassen mal auf genauste durchforstet werden. Jede Klasse wird verbessert und beim Paladin isset leider nur der Vergelter Tree in der letzten Zeit. Dudu´s genießen atm immer den Segen von Blizz und sind einfach zu imba geworden, bedenkt man, dass eigentlich Tanks tanken sollten und nicht nur Dudu´s. Aber durch den Wahnsinn namens PVP Skillen alle Tanks off und man hat immer wieder Probleme gute Tanks zu finden. Egal, that´s Non Real Life.

Ja die Paladine haben 3 Sorten von Schilde... Man Leutz, der Schild hält nur wenige Sekunden, Manabrand und etc. casten und der Pala liegt fast. Oje der heilt sich hoch, Angst... bibber... mhm klar, aber es kommt doch auch kein Damage vom Pala. Ich verstehe das Nörgeln nicht. 

Halten wir fest, jede Klasse hat Ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Jeder Char ist nur so gut, wie der RL Kerl / Frau vor den Tasten. Und ohne Paladine hätten manche Kritiker nichts mehr zu schreiben, zu lästern oder zu schimpfen. Lasst den Pala am Leben, und wenn Ihr ehrlich seid, seit dem die Horde den Pala hat, wollen einige nicht mehr auf Ihn verzichten. Leider müssen immer noch die Tankadine und Vergelter um Ihren Ruf kämpfen. Viele Holy Paldine sind nur Holy geskillt wegen der fehlenden Akezptanz einiger Leute. Mich würde es freuen mehr Tankadine zu sehen. Wenn Ihr nörgelt, dann erweitert diesen Nörgelthread einfach um die anderen Klassen, jeder kann zu jedem was sagen. Und ehrlich es interessiert keinen. Blizz hat von Anfang an das Balancing diverser Klassen verhauen und bekommt es nur schwerlich hin diese anzugleichen, weil sonst wieder Millionen von zahlenden Kunden weinen und damit durchaus Blizz Gefahr geht Geldmittel zu verlieren. 

Den Post eines Vorgängers fand ich sehr zutreffend. Alle Klassen die selben Skillungen, Rüssi und Talente. Hey stelle ich mir ql vor. Was für eine Herausforderung. Und schon wird das Spiel langweilig.

Ich bleibe dabei. Wer einen Paladin spielt und ihn beherscht ist schwer zu besiegen und lernt eine Klasse kennen, die nicht einseitig ist, sondern sehr vielseitig ist. 

Angstblase FTW. ;-)


----------



## Ouna (16. April 2008)

Duncon schrieb:


> Mich würde es freuen mehr Tankadine zu sehen.


Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten kann ich meinem Vorredner in allen Punkten nur zustimmen. 

Besonders 





> Viele Holy Paldine sind nur Holy geskillt wegen der fehlenden Akezptanz einiger Leute.


Wieviele Defs und Retris habe ich schon gesehn, die einige Wochen später alle Heal waren...


----------



## Schnorbus (16. April 2008)

Sry leutz aber ich hab mit dem ganzen IMBA gerede nix am hut. Hab n paarmal PvP ausprobiert und schnell gecheckt, das ich das nicht drauf habe. Also bin ich verdammt glücklich mit meinem PVE-Jäger. Das einzige was mich ärgert sind die verdammten Feuermages die im Raid iwi mehr dmg als ich raushauen, aber die tragen ja auch nur stoff. Ist also schon gerechtfertigt. Selbiges schlage ich dem TE vor. und wenn er mit PVE allein nciht glücklich ist, soll er schnell seinen CS-Account reaktivieren und mit seinem Scharfschützgewehr Campen gehen...


----------



## Mithralurh (16. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



Ein Kumpel von mir spielt ne Jägerin, die "erst" lvl 44 ist, auf Tierbeherrschung. Pet: Schwein, 4K Rüstung. Sie selbst: 2K schwere Rüstung. Da muss man erst mal dran vorbei. Und durch die Eisfallen, die Jäger ja gerne, oft und effektiv legen... Ich denke nicht, dass Jäger sooo im Nachteil sind... xD

Man sollte nur wissen, wie man skillt und wie man welche Fertigkeit einsetzt. 
Und bis man das weiß: üben, üben, üben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Göttlich (16. April 2008)

man nehme eine nicht gerade com auch wenn das nicht immer sinvolle posts seien müssen und erstelle einen sinnlosen post

und fertig ein post der schon über 18 seiten geht und absolut sinnlos zum diskutieren ist das der Te seid seinem ersten post nichts mehr von sich hat hören lassen also ........


----------



## zechs (16. April 2008)

http://bp3.blogger.com/_E99rsZgp6TE/R_0G2I...-h/us2-0408.png


Soviel zur "Pala-Imbaness"


----------



## Schommie (16. April 2008)

naja erste seite reicht ja zum lesen^^

also wer einen paladin spielen kann, der ist gut,
genausogut wie jeder andere, der seine klasse spielen kann...

palas in arena imba??
lol war als vergelter in arena und hab gegen nen healschami gekämpft...
er hat sich schneller hochgehealt, als ich ihn runter gekloppt hab...
noch dazu hat er für jeden hit, mana zurück bekommen...

ach und da sind ja noch die dudus... die sich in bärengestalt hochheilen...

critimmun, 500whitedamge, und er schmeisst seine healfähigkeiten an...

ergo: 0 gmg!!


ach und zum vergelter: ja stimmt, wurden gepusht, haben jetzt einwenig dmg^^ trotzdem reichts noch nicht!


ich wünsch mir, dass sich blizz gedanken macht an ne talentbaum fähigkeit (die geskillt werden muss im vergelter baum) für 
!!Beidhändigkeit!!

ich denke nen pala, mit 2x einhandschwert, und beides mit mungo oder so, alles schön viel stärke drauf, ich glaub dann macht er wirklich mal richtigen DMG!

palas sind nicht imba, sie sind, und waren alleskönner!
beste heiler im single target!
sau gute tanks!
und wenns weiter so geht, auch verdammt gute DDler
sie haben ihren platz, genauso wie andere klassen!
alle klassen sind auf ihre eigene art IMBA!


----------



## Jaq (16. April 2008)

gabbazwerg schrieb:


> palas sind keineswegs imba , ein holy pala ohne pvp equip ist in der aren ratzfatz down, und vergelter, na tj aferal dudus machen auch damage...



Kennst du Styler - Erbarmungsloser Gladiator auf Verderbnis? Spielt im T6!!


----------



## Jaq (16. April 2008)

Schommie schrieb:


> alle klassen sind auf ihre eigene art IMBA!



Imba heisst nicht gut oder sehr gut. es heisst inbalanced/imbalanced = unausgeglichen.
l2english!


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

zechs schrieb:


> http://bp3.blogger.com/_E99rsZgp6TE/R_0G2I...-h/us2-0408.png
> Soviel zur "Pala-Imbaness"



im 5er schauts anders aus ..

naja ich find heal druiden schlimmer ^^ auch oom heilen sie noch .. aber egal 

Stein > schere > papier > stein ..

und soooo imba sind palas auch ned .. zumindest für nen guten hunter nicht .

bäääääääm richtige kombo und auf 30% <-- schild 
seinen kolegen nuken

pala oom leechen und killen (skorpid + manasting)


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (16. April 2008)

Wie mein Murloc-Kumpel sagen würde:
Arglllrglllgrrr

oder wie der Oger:
Ich zermatschen kleines Palamann

Achso @Topic:

.......

@TE:L2P!!!11elf

ansonsten: ololol lolcoil fear dotdotdot...langer DoT...Schattentüüüt...kapott...

Ciao!


----------



## Neophytee (16. April 2008)

O.O sry aber wie gehst du arena... healpala ? ich hab nen priester. macht der sein schild mach ich massenbannung macht der heal kommt stille oder fear. da find ich dudus viel schlimmer ...... scheiss TIERE da ^^


----------



## Agastle (17. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...




... sowas kann echt nur ein hunter  mage oder krieger schreiben omg pala verschlechtern rolf jede andere klasse göhn ich es verschlechter zu werden aber nicht pala (oder mage) pala war noch nie richtig stark nun is vergelter ein ernst zunehmender gegner warum sollte der verschlechtert werden ... so off wie über die klasse gelacht wurde mohaha pala macht doch kein schaden würde ich es fair finden den vergelter pala einen mortelstrike zu geben ganz erlich ein jäger bekommt es also kann schamy und pala es auch bekommen why not so wer vergelter pala melee schamy im 2 on 2 auch ernstzunehemn ... 

PS: aber was solls arena hat das spiel zerstört ... also ich wächsel zu AGE OF CONAN cya


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (17. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das ist meine Antwort.


----------



## Shemeneto (17. April 2008)

Ach Gott was soll das eigentlich, früher wurde sich beschwert, palas machen keinen schaden, sie können net heilen und warenallgemein als "Schwuler Krieger" angesehen.

Jetzt wurde da eben mal was geändert, und nur weil ein Jäger seine klasse net spielen kann, sollen palas gleich IMBA sein????

Ich hab nen 70er Fire mage und hab keine probleme mit diesen IMBA Palas.

Also mal net so aufregen Mädels


----------



## Minastirit (17. April 2008)

Shemeneto schrieb:


> Ach Gott was soll das eigentlich, früher wurde sich beschwert, palas machen keinen schaden, sie können net heilen und warenallgemein als "Schwuler Krieger" angesehen.
> 
> Jetzt wurde da eben mal was geändert, und nur weil ein Jäger seine klasse net spielen kann, sollen palas gleich IMBA sein????
> 
> ...



Nun machen palas immer noch kein dmg .. das ist proc luck in verbindung mit crit luck ..
sie können heilen aber gegen jeden guten spieler werden sie unterbrochen .. silence/fluch der sprachen/fear /lol

und schwuler warri wie kommst drauf .. so ein blutelf der so .. hmm ok hast recht 

und jap der TE hat ein l2p verdient .. wobei ich sagen muss einen s3 pala mit s1 eq zu killen auch unmögllich ist aber eq > all ^^ bei gleichem eq killst ihn .. kurz oom machen <-- fertig


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Nun machen palas immer noch kein dmg .. das ist proc luck in verbindung mit crit luck ..


 richtig!! wenn man als vergelter glück hat killt man en mob in sec... es kann aber auch sein das  keine crits bekommst und nie dein siegel des befehls procct-.- dann hauste stumpf mit ner waffe aufn mob, ok keuzfahrerstoß bringt en kleinen dmg schub....


----------



## Grimmrog (17. April 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> ja natürlich sollte man Paladinen Plattenrüstung wegnehmen.
> Wenn man schon dabei ist den Kriegern den Schild, den Druiden die Bärengestalt, den Schamanen die Totems und dem Jäger das pet.
> 
> Und jetzt einmal ohne Sarkasmus:
> Jede andere Klasse kann dafür mehr Schaden machen als ein Pala.




Muhaha, wie geal, gibt ja noch den MM baum, da kommt man auch ohne Pet aus XD

PvP im WoW ist einfach hammer Imbalanced, ist ja schließlich auch nen PvE Game.


----------



## olisec (17. April 2008)

Frøzen schrieb:


> naja gegen holypala setzt man möglicherweise immer nen priester an .. weil der ja wie einigen bekannt sein sollte die bubble vom pala wegmachen kann .. was soll dann noch am pala IMBA sein?



also als jäger verlier ich gegen heilpalas auf jeden fall.


----------



## hijal (17. April 2008)

Ich finde auch das vergelter zu stark sind und währe dafür wenn sie gottesschild zünden das sie  sich nur heilen können und kein schaden mehr machen .irgendwie ist das unfair gegenüber den anderen klassen.es reicht ja das sie immun sind gegen angriffe aber ne sie hauen dir noch ein siegel rein mit bis zu 2k schaden


----------



## HDkill (17. April 2008)

hijal schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das vergelter zu stark sind und währe dafür wenn sie gottesschild zünden das sie  sich nur heilen können und kein schaden mehr machen .irgendwie ist das unfair gegenüber den anderen klassen.es reicht ja das sie immun sind gegen angriffe aber ne sie hauen dir noch ein siegel rein mit bis zu 2k schaden


Richtig und gleichzeitig könnt man ja allen Jägern und Hexern das Pet wegnehmen. Is doch unfair, wenn die auf einem rumkloppen und der Spieler auch noch gleichzeitig Schaden an einem macht.
Und wenn man das Vieh endlich losgeworden is, steht der Spieler ja immernoch da.

Solche Kommentare kann ich echt nicht verstehen.


----------



## Tomratz (17. April 2008)

Mal bisschen Käse zum Whine auf den Tisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knochenhand (17. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^
> 
> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind? ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar. man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..
> 
> ...



man man....
wieder ein autoschuss afk jäger der rum heult weil er einen gegner nicht one hitten kann...
... learn to play

mfg


----------



## Mokito (17. April 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wieso wundert mich bei dem Namen nicht wie die Überschrift ausgefallen ist ?



hrhr
mein erster Lacher heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (17. April 2008)

palas kann man klasse kiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein beitrag für heute...


----------



## Huntergottheit (17. April 2008)

palas sind so easy man pet drauf schön 5x gift und manaleechschussdraufhalten nach 1min oom - fertig.


----------



## Mitzy (18. April 2008)

hijal schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das vergelter zu stark sind und währe dafür wenn sie gottesschild zünden das sie  sich nur heilen können und kein schaden mehr machen .irgendwie ist das unfair gegenüber den anderen klassen.es reicht ja das sie immun sind gegen angriffe aber ne sie hauen dir noch ein siegel rein mit bis zu 2k schaden



In der Arena nutzen Vergelter eher "Zornige Vergeltung"- meine Erfahrung, auch wenn ich einen Holy Pala gespielt hab.
Und die Schnelligkeit beim Zuschlagen wenn man "Gottesschild" an hat ist um 100% erhöht, sprich, statt 3,20 Sekunden schlägste dann in 6,40 Sekunden zu- wow... Ich kann mich da nur anschließen, wenn der Pala das dann nich mehr darf- Jäger und warlocks das pet weg, Druiden die Verwandlungsmöglichkeit, Kriegern ein Schwert, Magier die Möglichkeit zu sheepen und blablabla... Oh man... Es ist faszinierend zu sehen wie die Leute heulen obwohl sie keine Ahnung vom Pala haben.


----------



## Arahtor (18. April 2008)

ich weiß nicht was für ein problem du mit palas hast.

Ich besige rund 90% der Palas die mir übern weg laufen und ungefähr gleich ausgerüstet sind.

Gut als Hunter hat man da nen größeres Problem als nen Hexer.


----------



## Stricker810 (18. April 2008)

Also in der arena bekomme ich einen healpala auch nicht tot (ich bin tauren warri) aber wie schon ein paar vorposter gesagt haben schere-stein-papier


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (18. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> hallo erstmal ^^


Morgen!



killahunter schrieb:


> denkt ihr auch irgendwie dass palas zu gut sind?


Nö



killahunter schrieb:


> ich meine in der arena bringt man die ned down.. vorallem healpalas sind aus meiner sind so gut wie unbesiegbar.


Ein herzliches lol und ein kosteloses L2P gibts dazu



killahunter schrieb:


> man müsste die ab dem neuen patch schlechter machen sonst rennen bald alle mit palas rum xD. ich finde man sollte ihnen die plattenrüstung wegnehmen und durch schwere rüstung ersetzen.. oder ihnen das gottesschild wegnehmen..


Dan müsste dem Hunter sein Pet/eisfalle genommen werden, Hexer sein pet/Fear, Schurke stun.... genommen werden
ich will nicht alles aufzähln...



killahunter schrieb:


> was meint ihr so dazu?


öhm. hat dich gerade ein pala totgeklopt oder warum schonwieder ein whine-thread?



killahunter schrieb:


> mfg killahunter
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mfg


----------



## Bishop-1980 (18. April 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> In der Arena nutzen Vergelter eher "Zornige Vergeltung"- meine Erfahrung, auch wenn ich einen Holy Pala gespielt hab.
> 
> *Und die Schnelligkeit beim Zuschlagen wenn man "Gottesschild" an hat ist um 100% erhöht. * /ironie
> 
> Ich kann mich da nur anschließen, wenn der Pala das dann nich mehr darf- Jäger und warlocks das pet weg, Druiden die Verwandlungsmöglichkeit, Kriegern ein Schwert, Magier die Möglichkeit zu sheepen und blablabla... Oh man... Es ist faszinierend zu sehen wie die Leute heulen obwohl sie keine Ahnung vom Pala haben.



Korrigiert. Nachher glauben die Leute das noch wirklich.


----------



## Sailas (18. April 2008)

Tronicon schrieb:


> Wenn Paladine Imba sind ?
> Wieso kommen die dann nicht mal in die nähe eines HM?
> dot->fear>-dot->dot->dot->fear->dot->pala tot



vergelter pala macht angstblase, hammer der gerechtigkeit (stun) und haut den hm aus seinen stoff items... soviel dazu. 
ist alles nur eine frage ob man seine klasse spielen kann und die jeweiligen sprüche und skills kennt und verwenden kann.

l2p


----------



## German Viking (18. April 2008)

mimimimi...


----------



## Mitzy (18. April 2008)

Bishop-1980 schrieb:


> Korrigiert. Nachher glauben die Leute das noch wirklich.



Sry, hab mich da etwas falsch ausgedrückt, hab das nun auch (aus meiner Sicht zumindest) korrigiert. Natürlich erhöht sich nicht der Hast, sprich, man schlägt schneller zu, sondern man schlägt langsamer zu (siehe mein Beispiel im Post auf der vorherigen Seite)


----------

